# ¿Por qué mitifican tanto Nueva York los cuñaos si es una ciudad feísima?



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.

Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.

Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.


----------



## #SrLobo (9 Ene 2022)

por que sino no serían cuñaos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

es posiblemente la ciudad mas PACO a nivel mundial


----------



## iconomía (9 Ene 2022)

Porque la ven mucho en la caja tonta

y estar allí para ellos es como ser el protagonista de una superproducción de jewllywood


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2022)

Decídselo a mi mujer, que me lleva un par de años rompiendo los cojones que quiere ir allí. Menos mal que estamos sin kakunar y me voy salvando.

El viaje vale una talegada, los hoteles un ojo de la cara, y encima para ver hormigón, asfalto, negros, hispanos y taxis por todos lados, además de comer mierda y pagarla como caviar ... el otro día le dije que si quería ir que recorriese las calles con el google earth ... evidentemente me quedé sin meterla en caliente otra semana más.

Tanta película de Woody Allen y demás mierdas secas publicitan esta escoria de reducto mal oliente como si fuera el puto oasis de vida y renovación.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (9 Ene 2022)

He estado tres veces en Nueva York, ya conocía parte de ella por las fotos que mi padre enviaba. La primera vez que la visité me parecia una gran ciudad, con un sistema de trasnsporte de puta madre, bellos parques, tiendas que vendian de todo, cafe caliente en todas las esquinas, y la cantidad de mujeres vestidas de forma sexy era de locura, sobre todo esta parte me impacto cuando mas fuerte estaban mis hormonas, no habia visto tantas mujeres con cuerpos de modelo en toda mi vida.

La última vez que estuve allí, despues de los ataques del 9-11, parecia una ciudad en decadencia, basura por todas partes, un desastre.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Decídselo a mi mujer, que me lleva un par de años rompiendo los cojones que quiere ir allí. Menos mal que estamos sin kakunar y me voy salvando.
> 
> El viaje vale una talegada, los hoteles un ojo de la cara, y encima para ver hormigón, asfalto, negros, hispanos y taxis por todos lados, además de comer mierda y pagarla como caviar ... el otro día le dije que si quería ir que recorriese las calles con el google earth ... evidentemente me quedé sin meterla en caliente otra semana más.
> 
> Tanta película de Woody Allen y demás mierdas secas publicitan esta escoria de reducto mal oliente como si fuera el puto oasis de vida y renovación.



Jajajaj que hija de puta con menuda puta te has casado.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> He estado tres veces en Nueva York, ya conocía parte de ella por las fotos que mi padre enviaba. La primera vez que la visité me parecia una gran ciudad, con un sistema de trasnsporte de puta madre, bellos parques, tiendas que vendian de todo, cafe caliente en todas las esquinas, y la cantidad de mujeres vestidas de forma sexy era de locura, sobre todo esta parte me impacto cuando mas fuerte estaban mis hormonas, no habia visto tantas mujeres con cuerpos de modelo en toda mi vida.
> 
> La última vez que estuve allí, despues de los ataques del 9-11, parecia una ciudad en decadencia, basura por todas partes, un desastre.



Un consejo: vuelve. Yo he estado 6 veces desde el 2009, y lo de la basura por todas partes y en decadencia.... Más bien está de subidón, y no solo Manhattan, Brooklyn merece la pena por sí misma.

Por cierto, veo mucho cuñado por aquí que le cuesta salir de su terruño. Un día hablé con uno que no había salido de vacaciones en su vida más allá de un destino Paco playero del levante que defendía que las hoces del duraton eran mejores que el gran cañón del Colorado. No me extrañaría que fuese uno de esos que han opinado en este hilo, porque he visto muchas actitudes similares .


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Jajajaj que hija de puta con menuda puta te has casado.



Que va, mi suegra es una buena mujer.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> He estado tres veces en Nueva York, ya conocía parte de ella por las fotos que mi padre enviaba. La primera vez que la visité me parecia una gran ciudad, con un sistema de trasnsporte de puta madre, bellos parques, tiendas que vendian de todo, cafe caliente en todas las esquinas, y la cantidad de mujeres vestidas de forma sexy era de locura, sobre todo esta parte me impacto cuando mas fuerte estaban mis hormonas, no habia visto tantas mujeres con cuerpos de modelo en toda mi vida.
> 
> La última vez que estuve allí, despues de los ataques del 9-11, parecia una ciudad en decadencia, basura por todas partes, un desastre.



café caliente en cada esquina tienes en cualquier ciudad y pueblo de España

tias buenas por doquier en nueva york no hay, si acaso en moscú o estocolmo


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Un consejo: vuelve. Yo he estado 6 veces desde el 2009, y lo de la basura por todas partes y en decadencia.... Más bien está de subidón, y no solo Manhattan, Brooklyn merece la pena por sí misma.
> 
> Por cierto, veo mucho cuñado por aquí que le cuesta salir de su terruño. Un día hablé con uno que no había salido de vacaciones en su vida más allá de un destino Paco playero del levante que defendía que las hoces del duraton eran mejores que el gran cañón del Colorado. No me extrañaría que fuese uno de esos que han opinado en este hilo, porque he visto muchas actitudes similares .



Er cuñao funcionario pasando puntual. Putos funcionarios son todos iguales.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (9 Ene 2022)

porque es el paradigma de lo multiculti.

debe ser genial vivir en una ciudad con tantísima violencia.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Un consejo: vuelve. Yo he estado 6 veces desde el 2009, y lo de la basura por todas partes y en decadencia.... Más bien está de subidón, y no solo Manhattan, Brooklyn merece la pena por sí misma.
> 
> Por cierto, veo mucho cuñado por aquí que le cuesta salir de su terruño. Un día hablé con uno que no había salido de vacaciones en su vida más allá de un destino Paco playero del levante que defendía que las hoces del duraton eran mejores que el gran cañón del Colorado. No me extrañaría que fuese uno de esos que han opinado en este hilo, porque he visto muchas actitudes similares .



Si conoces a gente que vive alli o tienes una lista especifica de cosas que hacer y ver, es de los sitios que mas merece la pena.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Er cuñao funcionario pasando puntual. Putos funcionarios son todos iguales.



Anda, mira, me he encontrado el defensor de las hoces del duraton que decía. ¿Que tal Benidorm este año?


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Si conoces a gente que vive alli o tienes una lista especifica de cosas que hacer y ver, es de los sitios que mas merece la pena.



Exactamente. Yo llevo años viajando a usa y Canadá cada poco, y dentro de que los núcleos urbanos de ambos países son de discutible calidad en interés ( no así sus parajes naturales), Nueva York es uno de los pocos núcleos urbanos que pueden considerarse top de América del Norte


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> café caliente en cada esquina tienes en cualquier ciudad y pueblo de España
> 
> tias buenas por doquier en nueva york no hay, si acaso en moscú o estocolmo



Lo del café caliente es parte del recuerdo de mi viaje cuando hacía frio, un café en aquella temperatura helada era como una bendición debajo de mi abrigo del ejercito.


----------



## joser_jr (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



Yo no la llamaría fea. Tiene mucha arquitectura muy interesante de la primera mitad del siglo XX. Y despues tiene algunos buenos museos, uno de los mejores parques urbanos y algunos lugares curiosos.

Eso sí, si que diría que esta bastante sobrevalorada. Y está muy sucia y descuidada. Posiblemente no la metería ni en el top 100 de ciudades mas bonitas del mundo.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> tias buenas por doquier en nueva york no hay, si acaso en moscú o estocolmo



En la época que estuve, habia de todos los rincones del mundo, Rusas, Chinas, Latinas, Españolas, Italianas, incluyendo la Judias de piel blanca que leían en el metro un libro en Hebreo, y debo decir que tambien eran muy hermosas. Caminar por Manhattan era practicamente un desfilo de modas, con ropas que mostraban cuerpos esculturales.


----------



## DVD1975 (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



Por el dinero y las series


----------



## Esparto (9 Ene 2022)

Es un must del postureo. Toda pareja tiene que hacer el circuito Tailandia-Nueva York-París para no ser menos.


----------



## DVD1975 (9 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> En la época que estuve, habia de todos los rincones del mundo, Rusas, Chinas, Latinas, Españolas, Italianas, incluyendo la Judias de piel blanca que leían en el metro un libro en Hebreo, y debo decir que tambien eran muy hermosas. Caminar por Manhattan era practicamente un desfilo de modas, con ropas que mostraban cuerpos esculturales.



No te jode como si vas al barrio de salamanca o la finca.
Vete a broxn y ya veras lo q ves.


----------



## SolyCalma (9 Ene 2022)

Ahora con el covid al parecer es una puta mierda y todo carisimo: un apartamento de 2 dormitorios 6mil dólares mensuales y cosas asi.

Supongo que la gracia de NY era sobretodo antes del 11s y antes de internet, una super ciudad con muchísima gente de muchísimo dinero y muchísimos locales, espectáculos, restaurantes, ocio, mujeres, lujo, tiendas de todo, es decir millones de posibilidades y gente con pasta e inteligente.

Supongo que hoy con internet y la globalización no será tan especial pero debe ser impresionante. Decir que es fea o que es una ciudad Paco es de ser bastante subnormal.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Ene 2022)

NY tiene algo que no tienen otras ciudades. Un Metro que sabes dónde te subes pero nunca dónde vas acabar.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (9 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> No te jode como si vas al barrio de salamanca o la finca.
> Vete a broxn y ya veras lo q ves.



Existian areas rojas que no podia visitar, me limitaba a caminar en Brooklyn y Manhattan, en el area donde vivia mi padre era algo así como un suburbio de ensueño, con hermosas areas verdes, calles amplias y muy limpias, casas de dos pisos de madera que parecian un pueblo de Italia, con patios y jardines. La personas eran muy educados y amables, incluyendo los negros, esto si que me sorprendió.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Exactamente. Yo llevo años viajando a usa y Canadá cada poco, y dentro de que los núcleos urbanos de ambos países son de discutible calidad en interés ( no así sus parajes naturales), Nueva York es uno de los pocos núcleos urbanos que pueden considerarse top de América del Norte



Sinceramente, turisticamente, le merece Mas la pena a un americano venir a Europa que a un europeo ir a America...las ciudades grandes en general no valen ná; Boston es relativamente antigua, y si, tiene varias cosas de interes, pero no es Milán o Oporto. N. York sin embargo, de tiendas, restaurantes, paisajes urbanos, todo de todo tipo, curiosidades....pocos sitios que lo superen. Eso si, por gentuza y mendicantes por m² tampoco.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Es un must del postureo. Toda pareja tiene que hacer el circuito Tailandia-Nueva York-París para no ser menos.



¿Tailandia? No me jodas. Ni aunque me paguen. ¿Qué tiene Tailandia ahora?


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> La personas eran muy educados y amables, incluyendo los negros, esto si que me sorprendió.



¿Pero tú de dónde eres que hablas como un morénido?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (9 Ene 2022)

A mi me encanta NYC tienes toda la moda, la gastronomía, arquitectura Art Decó, pensar todo lo que ha pasado allí en los últimos 140 años se ponen los pelos de punta.

En este canal retransmiten paseos en directo por Nueva York cada pocos días.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (9 Ene 2022)

Y huele a mierda


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Sinceramente, turisticamente, le merece Mas la pena a un americano venir a Europa que a un europeo ir a America...las ciudades grandes en general no valen ná; Boston es relativamente antigua, y si, tiene varias cosas de interes, pero no es Milán o Oporto. N. York sin embargo, de tiendas, restaurantes, paisajes urbanos, todo de todo tipo, curiosidades....pocos sitios que lo superen. Eso si, por gentuza y mendicantes por m² tampoco.



¿Paisajes urbanos de todo tipo? Si es todo igual, hormigón y fealdad por doquier. Hasta el Central park es peor que el Retiro.


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Anda, mira, me he encontrado el defensor de las hoces del duraton que decía. ¿Que tal Benidorm este año?



Pues un buen hotel en Benidorm 2 semanas nada tiene que envidiar a otros viajes.

Yo, que he visto media Uropa ya (y en coche, que el avión me da pánico), no tengo ninguna duda. Entre un viaje de postureo para sacar fotos y pasarme el mismo tiempo en un todo incluido, lo tengo claro. Hail Benidorm.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (9 Ene 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Sinceramente, turisticamente, le merece Mas la pena a un americano venir a Europa que a un europeo ir a America...las ciudades grandes en general no valen ná; Boston es relativamente antigua, y si, tiene varias cosas de interes, pero no es Milán o Oporto. N. York sin embargo, de tiendas, restaurantes, paisajes urbanos, todo de todo tipo, curiosidades....pocos sitios que lo superen. Eso si, por gentuza y mendicantes por m² tampoco.



Por supuesto es que Europa es el sueño húmedo de todo americano del norte y del sur. Para los neoyorquinos el sueño es París no Londres ni Roma.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Pues un buen hotel en Benidorm 2 semanas nada tiene que envidiar a otros viajes.
> 
> Yo, que he visto media Uropa ya (y en coche, que el avión me da pánico), no tengo ninguna duda. Entre un viaje de postureo para sacar fotos y pasarme el mismo tiempo en un todo incluido, lo tengo claro. Hail Benidorm.



Es un rollo diferente. Viajar para ver cosas nuevas mola, pero ir a la playa también. A mí también me gustan las playas con vida como benidorm más que las playas muy tranquis.


----------



## Volvitо (9 Ene 2022)

Jew York goele mal. 

Eso es algo que no te enseñan las películas; cuando llegas allí te pega un bofetón de peste que flipas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Decídselo a mi mujer, que me lleva un par de años rompiendo los cojones que quiere ir allí. Menos mal que estamos sin kakunar y me voy salvando.
> 
> El viaje vale una talegada, los hoteles un ojo de la cara, y encima para ver hormigón, asfalto, negros, hispanos y taxis por todos lados, además de comer mierda y pagarla como caviar ... el otro día le dije que si quería ir que recorriese las calles con el google earth ... evidentemente me quedé sin meterla en caliente otra semana más.
> 
> Tanta película de Woody Allen y demás mierdas secas publicitan esta escoria de reducto mal oliente como si fuera el puto oasis de vida y renovación.



pásale un vídeo de vagabundos en usa por las calles en ciudades progres y acabas antes


----------



## Tales90 (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



Es el máximo exponente de ciudad Satanista.


----------



## Esparto (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿Tailandia? No me jodas. Ni aunque me paguen. ¿Qué tiene Tailandia ahora?



No es de ahora, es una cosa de hace 10 años o más. Creo que la popularizó la película esa de DiCaprio "La playa". Empezó por ahí y luego a la fuerza de que toda la gente se publicara su albúm "de obligación" en Facebook o Instagram pues ya se hizo un destino forzoso para cualquier pareja.

Yo tampoco iría, insalubre, policía extorsionando, ir en plan tío gilito blanco rodeado de tercermundistas, para ver playas como si no hubiera otros lugares, etc. Pero las modas es lo que tiene.


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Ene 2022)

Claro que si...















































Ahora pego otras 10...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Decídselo a mi mujer, que me lleva un par de años rompiendo los cojones que quiere ir allí. Menos mal que estamos sin kakunar y me voy salvando.
> 
> El viaje vale una talegada, los hoteles un ojo de la cara, y encima para ver hormigón, asfalto, negros, hispanos y taxis por todos lados, además de comer mierda y pagarla como caviar ... el otro día le dije que si quería ir que recorriese las calles con el google earth ... evidentemente me quedé sin meterla en caliente otra semana más.
> 
> Tanta película de Woody Allen y demás mierdas secas publicitan esta escoria de reducto mal oliente como si fuera el puto oasis de vida y renovación.



tioooooooo, tienes una oportunidad perfecta
llevala al hotel carter!!!!!!
no te vuelve a pedir que la lleves a ningun sitio nunca mas

a partir del minuto 12:49


----------



## cortoplacista (9 Ene 2022)

Ten en cuenta que a las 8 aplaudían y que han hecho colas para meterse ponzoña experimental, no les pidas encima que tengan criterio propio.


----------



## Covaleda (9 Ene 2022)

No sé, la encuentro cambiada últimamente.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (9 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> A mi me encanta NYC tienes toda la moda, la gastronomía, arquitectura Art Decó, pensar todo lo que ha pasado allí en los últimos 140 años se ponen los pelos de punta.
> 
> En este canal retransmiten paseos en directo por Nueva York cada pocos días.



Por eso, no es que la mitiFiquen los 4 cuñaos, es que ES MÍTICA.



Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿Paisajes urbanos de todo tipo? Si es todo igual, hormigón y fealdad por doquier. Hasta el Central park es peor que el Retiro.



Lennox Hill no es lo mismo que Lower Manhattan, ni Long Island City igual que la parte bien de Harlem.

En cuanto al Retiro y Central Park, a duras penas se puede comparar la extension, numero de caracteristicas unicas, servicios/actividades o notoriedad de este, con lo que es un parque sin mas de ciudad mediana.


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Ene 2022)

Y ahora más...


----------



## Hermericus (9 Ene 2022)

En general , las ciudades yankees son feas.

La arquitectura yankee deja mucho que desear....


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## Freedomfighter (9 Ene 2022)

Pues a mi me gusta NY, me parece una ciudad llena de vida, mi sitio favorito de allí es Times Square, y luego patear China Town, Little Italy, y los mercados de Queens...


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## cebollo (9 Ene 2022)

Nueva York, París y Londres ya no molan porque las tasas de no-blancos son excesivas.

Esto no se puede decir porque es políticamente incorrecto así que el discurso es o va a ser que son destinos trillados, tópicos, demasiado vistos...


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Ene 2022)

Hablar de esta ciudadd como algo cutre.. es no tener ni puta idea.


----------



## la_trotona (9 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Decídselo a mi mujer, que me lleva un par de años rompiendo los cojones que quiere ir allí. Menos mal que estamos sin kakunar y me voy salvando.
> 
> El viaje vale una talegada, los hoteles un ojo de la cara, y encima para ver hormigón, asfalto, negros, hispanos y taxis por todos lados, además de comer mierda y pagarla como caviar ... el otro día le dije que si quería ir que recorriese las calles con el google earth ... evidentemente me quedé sin meterla en caliente otra semana más.
> 
> Tanta película de Woody Allen y demás mierdas secas publicitan esta escoria de reducto mal oliente como si fuera el puto oasis de vida y renovación.



A lo mejor algún museo vale la pena, no sé eh...


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Sinceramente, turisticamente, le merece Mas la pena a un americano venir a Europa que a un europeo ir a America...las ciudades grandes en general no valen ná; Boston es relativamente antigua, y si, tiene varias cosas de interes, pero no es Milán o Oporto. N. York sin embargo, de tiendas, restaurantes, paisajes urbanos, todo de todo tipo, curiosidades....pocos sitios que lo superen. Eso si, por gentuza y mendicantes por m² tampoco.



En eso tienes razón. Tenemos más historia y eso se nota en nuestras ciudades, y mucho. Para un americano claro que merece más la pena venir a Europa a ver ciudades ( ojo, ciudades, en naturaleza son muy top) que a un europeo ir allí.

Ciudades como miami, Orlando o los ángeles están sobrevaloradas, si las conoces ves que tiene 4 puntos de interés turístico un pelín reseñables, y poco más, mucho menos que ciudades medias europeas ( ya no te digo paris o Roma) 

Otras ciudades como Boston , Philadelphia o Washington merecen la pena hacerlas en un tour cultural por aquello de conocer la historia americana y su independencia ( de hecho son las mejores ciudades para eso) 

Chicago es una maravilla si te apasiona la arquitectura, pero poco más.

San Francisco tiene algún punto de interés, y no te deja mal, pero no es ni comparable con lo que hay en Europa ( como curiosidad diré que la audioguia de alcatraz es la mejor que me he encontrado nunca y la que mejor te mete en el ambiente de lo que estás visitando) 

Las Vegas es un parque de atracciones gigante para adultos y ya, y reno es su copia cutre de AliExpress 

Luego mucha basura. Mucho grupo urbano lleno de gente que no tiene nada de nada. Ciudades como Phoenix , oklahoma, Denver, Columbus , indianapolis, etc etc son basura, que quitando algo puntual que puede tener algo de interés ( no mucho tampoco) en toda la ciudad, es mejor ni ir allí para un turismo urbano.

Y luego tienes ciertos centros urbanos que tienen cierto interés histórico ( ojo, centros urbanos, no salgas de ahí porque no hay nada) en ciudades como San Agustín, San Diego, sacramento, San Antonio, Nueva Orleans ......

En Canadá más de lo mismo, naturaleza a porrillo, interés urbano.... Toronto un poco, como Ottawa y Vancouver. Algo más Montreal ( y más si como yo fui en pleno festival de jazz ) y si hay una ciudad reseñable en Canadá es Quebec . Su zona antigua es un encanto, amurallada, es una pequeña Francia. Esa ciudad si merece la pena .

Algún pueblecito ( no muchos, son excepciones) con encanto entre los dos países, y ya está.

Pero NY es algo más, está por encima de todo lo demás que hay entre ambos países, y si sabes que hacer y cómo tienes 2 semanas sin parar de interesante turismo. Tiene de todo y encima están potenciandolo últimamente renovando ciertas partes de la ciudad ( como Hudson Yards o la zona del one world trade center) .

Luego ya si queréis hablamos de parajes naturales, ahí EEUU y Canadá son canelita fina, lo cual es normal en casi 20 millones de kms cuadrados que suman los dos países .


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

La foto de la pizza es en serio?


----------



## Cimbrel (9 Ene 2022)

Nueva York puede ser buen destino para patearte los mejores clubs de Jazz del mundo. Nada más. Yo es a lo que iría. A eso y luego iría a New Jersey a verme las localizaciones de Los Soprano. Puede ser un buen viaje si te lo montas bien, pero ir por ir, sin un objetivo claro y específico, no lo veo.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Nueva York, París y Londres ya no molan porque las tasas de no-blancos son excesivas.
> 
> Esto no se puede decir porque es políticamente incorrecto así que el discurso es o va a ser que son destinos trillados, tópicos, demasiado vistos...



Para los progres las ciudades llenas de diversity son lo más. Por eso les molan por ejemplo a las funcionarias y funcionarios, son clase baja con aspiraciones de alta y se pirran por la modernidad y el diversity.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Pues un buen hotel en Benidorm 2 semanas nada tiene que envidiar a otros viajes.
> 
> Yo, que he visto media Uropa ya (y en coche, que el avión me da pánico), no tengo ninguna duda. Entre un viaje de postureo para sacar fotos y pasarme el mismo tiempo en un todo incluido, lo tengo claro. Hail Benidorm.



Ya me has dejado claro el cuñadismo que gastas.

Para tirarme en una playa atestada de gente o tocarme las gónadas no voy al sitio Paco por excelencia que es Benidorm.

De todas maneras los viajes posturetas para hace fotos te vale NY o Benidorm. No es el viaje ni el destino lo que lleva a eso, es la actitud.

Puedes ir a muchos sitios top de turismo mundial con interés por hacer algo allí ( turismo de ocio, cultural, gastronómico....) Y no necesitar llenar las redes sociales de fotos..incluso sin colgar nada de nada .


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> La foto de la pizza es en serio?



Es que la comida allí es toda así, o pizzas o hamburguesas o ensaladas rarunas.

Te vienes con 8 kilos de más.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Es que la comida allí es toda así, o pizzas o hamburguesas o ensaladas rarunas.
> 
> Te vienes con 8 kilos de más.



Pero la has puesto como un atractivo turístico y parece una pizza estándar de cualquier antro kebak del mundo.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 899672
> Ver archivo adjunto 899673
> 
> 
> Hablar de esta ciudadd como algo cutre.. es no tener ni puta idea.



Es cutre de cojones y sobre todo MUY FEA. Los paletos gandaluces sois la polla de paletos y nueva yor os gusta porque os creeis que os da glamour.


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ya me has dejado claro el cuñadismo que gastas.
> 
> Para tirarme en una playa atestada de gente o tocarme las gónadas no voy al sitio Paco por excelencia que es Benidorm.
> 
> ...



Yo conozco a dos que fueron de parejas de novios, ella cajera, él teleoperador.

Un mes después fuí yo, al volver y contrastar por sus caras advertí que allí estaban máss perdidos que una cabra en un taller.

Por su estrato social bajo intuí que la miel no está hecha para la boca del asno. Debíeron aburrirse como ostras, a mí me faltó hasta tiempo, no quería irme de allí.



Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es cutre de cojones y sobre todo MUY FEA. Los paletos gandaluces sois la polla de paletos y nueva yor os gusta porque os creeis que os da glamour.



Es el mejor trozo de pizza que me he comiddo en mi vida, solo comparable a una que me comí en Roma.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Ene 2022)

paquismo en estado puro








edificos paco por todas partes


----------



## Giles Amaury (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Hasta el Central park es peor que el Retiro.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Yo conozco a dos que fueron de parejas de novios, ella cajera, él teleoperador.
> 
> Un mes después fuí yo, al volver y contrastar por sus caras advertí que allí estaban máss perdidos que una cabra en un taller.
> 
> ...



A ver, en eso de ir de turismo a hacer el gilipollas te puedes ir a mil sitios del mundo, y volver con mil fotos para vender lo feliz que eres sin haber disfrutado el sitio.

Lo que quiero decir es que para viajar lo mínimo que hay que hacer es primero planificar que merece la pena de un lugar, y luego preguntar a autóctonos ( un taxista, la del hotel, un camarero....) que se sale de lo habitual turísticamente que sorprenda. Yo así sabiendo donde iba, además he encontrado auténticas sorpresas que me han encantado ( en NY concretamente me sorprendió sobretodo fort tyron park al norte de Manhattan y el añadido del MET, el cloisters, que había allí en un castillo español llevado piedra a piedra y vuelto a montar allí).

Ir por ir y a ver si hay suerte es no hacer nada, y para eso te quedas en casa, aunque eso no sirva para llenar redes sociales .


----------



## joser_jr (9 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Claro que si...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 899621



Si un edificio de Calatrava es símbolo de ciudad bonita, Valencia es la ciudad más bonita del mundo......


----------



## joser_jr (9 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


>



Yo he estado en ambos y los veo a un nivel parecido......


----------



## joser_jr (9 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 899639
> Ver archivo adjunto 899635
> 
> 
> Y ahora más...



¿En serio? ¿Una piscina random? Esa foto podría ser de la piscina pública de cualquier pueblo.


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> A ver, en eso de ir de turismo a hacer el gilipollas te puedes ir a mil sitios del mundo, y volver con mil fotos para vender lo feliz que eres sin haber disfrutado el sitio.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que para viajar lo mínimo que hay que hacer es primero planificar que merece la pena de un lugar, y luego preguntar a autóctonos ( un taxista, la del hotel, un camarero....) que se sale de lo habitual turísticamente que sorprenda. Yo así sabiendo donde iba, además he encontrado auténticas sorpresas que me han encantado ( en NY concretamente me sorprendió sobretodo fort tyron park al norte de Manhattan y el añadido del MET, el cloisters, que había allí en un castillo español llevado piedra a piedra y vuelto a montar allí).
> 
> Ir por ir y a ver si hay suerte es no hacer nada, y para eso te quedas en casa, aunque eso no sirva para llenar redes sociales .



Es que así iba yo, ir a patear desde el minuto uno tirando de metro o paturreando.

Ya iba con algunos sitios clave chivados por gente que sabía.

Es la mejor forma de disfrutar las ciudades. Lo único malo que me levantaba a las 6 para aprovechar el sol, y llegaban las 10 de la noche y era un cadáver andante, tenía que acostarme sí o sí.

Me hubiera gustado salir por la noche, pero esso me hubiera quitado al menos 2 días, y no podía permitirmelo.


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es un rollo diferente. Viajar para ver cosas nuevas mola, pero ir a la playa también. A mí también me gustan las playas con vida como benidorm más que las playas muy tranquis.



A mí ni me gusta la playa. Yo no salgo las dos semanas del hotel. Quiero follar, comer, dormir, cagar y la piscina, sin tener que hacer yo nada de nada.

Ver cosas molas, pero yo ya estoy aburrido de ver cosas. Prefiero dos semanas en verano como un perro y puentes el resto del año en balnearios.


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> ¿En serio? ¿Una piscina random? Esa foto podría ser de la piscina pública de cualquier pueblo.



Está dentro de central park, por la parte del Bronx.


----------



## Murray's (9 Ene 2022)

Es más impresionante y disfutable insitu que verla en el cine o TV. Es una ciudad magestuosa impresiona muchisimo y la de cosas que se pueden hacer,no habrá otra en el mundo hay hasta guias con tours específicos de lo grande que es.

Una ciudad que tiene todo, monumentos, rascacielos, tiendas,restaurantes, parques impresionantes ( no solo el central park hay más y más grandes) , iglesias, zoos, museos, playas,cruceros para moverse..

Por cierto hay cosas GRATIS, que en España pagas

Museos por la tarde, pagas la voluntad

Los zoo, el del bronx por ejemplo pagas la voluntad los miercoles jueves ( uno de esos dos es

Hay ferry gratuito a staten island ida y vuelta , puedes estar las 24h x365 dias yendo y viniendo gratis.

El agua de las fuentes gratis y buenisima

Central park gratis

Playas gratis

Piscinas son gratis en verano...

100% recomendable.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.



Por lo mismo que se mitifica Madrid o Barcelona, dos truñacos enorme, uno más horrible que el otro, donde nadie querría vivir ni estar allí más de dos horas... pues ahí los tienes, repletos de subnormales   

La palabra clave del hilo es subnormales.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo he visto muchos hilos como esos de gente que se ve claramente que apenas han salido de España y desprecian cualquier rincón turístico del planeta. Creo que se debe en parte al éxito de España como destino turístico. Piensan




A ver, al cesar lo que es del cesar. Si tienes razón en que hay mucha gente así, pero bien es cierto que somos muy afortunados en España porque nuestra calidad turística es muy alta. Te puedes pasar la vida sin salir de España y haber disfrutado de muchísimos lugares con mucho interés.

Yo me he encontrado muchas sorpresas en España gracias a la moto. Desde que tengo moto me he ido informado de sitios para ir y he encontrado de lugares que no conocía y que me han dejado un gran sabor de boca .


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ya me has dejado claro el cuñadismo que gastas.
> 
> Para tirarme en una playa atestada de gente o tocarme las gónadas no voy al sitio Paco por excelencia que es Benidorm.
> 
> ...



El paco eres tú, que piensas que salgo del hotel para irme a la playa. Bobo. Las vacaciones a hacerse las fotitos a Nueva York y pasarte 1 semana andando sin parar están muy bien para cuando eres un paleto funcionario o peor, un paleto funcionario casado con una charo pretenciosa.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Por lo mismo que se mitifica Madrid o Barcelona, dos truñacos enorme, uno más horrible que el otro, donde nadie querría vivir ni estar allí más de dos horas... pues ahí los tienes, repletos de subnormales
> 
> La palabra clave del hilo es subnormales.



¿Quién mitifica Madrid o Barcelona si todo el mundo admite que son muy feas y cutres?


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> A mí ni me gusta la playa. Yo no salgo las dos semanas del hotel. Quiero follar, comer, dormir, cagar y la piscina, sin tener que hacer yo nada de nada.
> 
> Ver cosas molas, pero yo ya estoy aburrido de ver cosas. Prefiero dos semanas en verano como un perro y puentes el resto del año en balnearios.



¿A que hotel vas?


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> El paco eres tú, que piensas que salgo del hotel para irme a la playa. Bobo. Las vacaciones a hacerse las fotitos a Nueva York y pasarte 1 semana andando sin parar están muy bien para cuando eres un paleto funcionario o peor, un paleto funcionario casado con una charo pretenciosa.



Jojjojo has machacado al cuñao funcivago y su charo.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (9 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Y huele a mierda



Ese olor nunca lo detecte.


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿A que hotel vas?



Depende del año y la época. Uno está más lejos de la playa que la autopista y otro no más cerca de kilómetro y medio. Uno de estos me parece sinceramente un sablazo, pero me gusta y de momento me lo puedo permitir.

Y otro al que me encanta ir que está cerca del límite provincial entre Alicante y Murcia, que a ese me gusta ir en invierno.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> El paco eres tú, que piensas que salgo del hotel para irme a la playa. Bobo. Las vacaciones a hacerse las fotitos a Nueva York y pasarte 1 semana andando sin parar están muy bien para cuando eres un paleto funcionario o peor, un paleto funcionario casado con una charo pretenciosa.



Que me diga eso el veraneante de Benidorm, el lugar Paco por excelencia, es para troncharse.

Anda que me dices aunque sea Lloret de Mar, que por lo menos es bonito, no, Benidorm.



el tio orquestas dijo:


> A mí ni me gusta la playa. Yo no salgo las dos semanas del hotel. Quiero follar, comer, dormir, cagar y la piscina, sin tener que hacer yo nada de nada.
> 
> Ver cosas molas, pero yo ya estoy aburrido de ver cosas. Prefiero dos semanas en verano como un perro y puentes el resto del año en balnearios.



Lo que sospechaba, el cuñao random jajajaja


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Depende del año y la época. Uno está más lejos de la playa que la autopista y otro no más cerca de kilómetro y medio.
> 
> Y otro al que me encanta ir que está cerca del límite provincial entre Alicante y Murcia, que a ese me gusta ir en invierno.



Ya pero aconséjame uno.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Que me diga eso el veraneante de Benidorm, el lugar Paco por excelencia, es para troncharse.
> 
> Anda que me dices aunque sea Lloret de Mar, que por lo menos es bonito, no, Benidorm.



Benidorm es paquismo en vena. Es la obra cumbre del paquismo, pero nadie se las da de ir a Benidorm y el nivel estético es el mismo que el de Nueva York. Si no fueras un cuñao funcivago con charo no irías ni dirías esas tonterías.


----------



## cienaga (9 Ene 2022)

NY es para los flipados, que siempre han vivido en un poblacho y flipan con los edificios altos, pero los que hayan vivido en una ciudad con ensanche solo les cambias los edificios de siete plantas por otros de catorce


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Lo de viajar por todo el mundo y conocer culturas es otra soplaprogrespollada que nos han metido en la cabeza con años y años de lavado televisivo
> 
> Con mis paseos por la por montañas y naturaleza cercana y algunas salidas a playas gallegas que las tengo a tiro de piedra, de ahí no me mueves



Ya pero viajar y conocer sitios y comidas nuevas es muy entretenido también. Lo del paseo por el monte o centro propio siempre lo tienes.


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Que me diga eso el veraneante de Benidorm, el lugar Paco por excelencia, es para troncharse.
> 
> Anda que me dices aunque sea Lloret de Mar, que por lo menos es bonito, no, Benidorm.



Yo no he dicho nada a nadie. Eres tú el ofuscadito que no para de meterse conmigo. No es mi culpa que tu charo decida las vacaciones y tengas que ir a un sitio que no quieras y pagarlo tú, y después poner cara risueña para intentar engañar a alguien. Al forro se viene llorado de casa, primer aviso.


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Ene 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Lo de viajar por todo el mundo y conocer culturas es otra soplaprogrespollada que nos han metido en la cabeza con años y años de lavado televisivo
> 
> Con mis paseos por la por montañas y naturaleza cercana y algunas salidas a playas gallegas que las tengo a tiro de piedra, de ahí no me mueves



Es que Galicia es Galicia.. tócate los huevos. Una ciudad en la que llueve 24 horas los 365 días del año...

Comparar el paísaje verde que hay ahí con encima la arquitectura histórica, es insuperable.

Pero yo que sé, son cosas distintas.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (9 Ene 2022)

Es una ciudad muy interesante para visitar. Ahora bien, para vivir un puto infierno, aun teniendo pasta para vivir en una de las zonas buenas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> He estado tres veces en Nueva York, ya conocía parte de ella por las fotos que mi padre enviaba. La primera vez que la visité me parecia una gran ciudad, con un sistema de trasnsporte de puta madre, bellos parques, tiendas que vendian de todo, cafe caliente en todas las esquinas, y la cantidad de mujeres vestidas de forma sexy era de locura, sobre todo esta parte me impacto cuando mas fuerte estaban mis hormonas, no habia visto tantas mujeres con cuerpos de modelo en toda mi vida.
> 
> La última vez que estuve allí, despues de los ataques del 9-11, parecia una ciudad en decadencia, basura por todas partes, un desastre.



Igual que Paris en la actualidad. Parece Kinsasa, llenísimo de negros y moros, sin duda una gran mayoría yihadistas que más o menos esconden sus intenciones. Pasear por sitios antaño emblemáticos es estar acosado constantemente por los vendedores ambulantes. Ciertos barrios céntricos hay que evitarlos sí o sí por la noche. Ratas en el metro y no se si seguirán pero cuando fui había soldados (SIC, LITERAL) apatralluando las calles e incluso el metro


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Benidorm es paquismo en vena. Es la obra cumbre del paquismo, pero nadie se las da de ir a Benidorm y el nivel estético es el mismo que el de Nueva York. Si no fueras un cuñao funcivago con charo no irías ni dirías esas tonterías.



Pero que dices retrasado? Si estás preguntando a que hotel va a uno que se las da de ir a Benidorm .

Aunque veo que tú eres el mismo tipo de cuñao que el otro subnormal ¿Benidorm el mismo nivel estético que Nueva York? Que Miami te lo compro , pero ¿Que NY?¿Con cientos de rascacielos clásicos de la primera mitad del siglo XX?¿Con museos y bosques urbanos ? 

De NY lo único que puede ser parecido a Benidorm es la playa Paco de Coney island, que a falta de rascacielos cutres, se respira el mismo paquismo rancio del paseo marítimo de la playa de Levante


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Ene 2022)

Como en el pueblin cortando leña.....que se quite nueva york y tó lo demas


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿Pero tú de dónde eres que hablas como un morénido?



Soy de Latinoamérica, por así decirlo, para mí, hablar con un Chino, Norteamericano Blanco o Negro, Judio, Haitiano, Venezolano, Español, incluso Rusas, Africanos, o alguien de Papua Nueva Guinea, no es nada especial.


----------



## Sanctis (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> café caliente en cada esquina tienes en cualquier ciudad y pueblo de España
> 
> tias buenas por doquier en nueva york no hay, si acaso en moscú o estocolmo



Estocolmo es una ciudad de mierda con gente de mierda. Las suecas hiper follables son una de cada bastantes.

La gente es más rancia que un saco de patatas. Una hostilidad con el turismo terrible.

Y eso pasa en muchas regiones del centro y norte europeos, y nosotros como subnormales sobandoles los huevos a todos estos cuando vienen a las playas españolas.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Yo no he dicho nada a nadie. Eres tú el ofuscadito que no para de meterse conmigo. No es mi culpa que tu charo decida las vacaciones y tengas que ir a un sitio que no quieras y pagarlo tú, y después poner cara risueña para intentar engañar a alguien. Al forro se viene llorado de casa, primer aviso.



Mi "Charo", esa chavala a la que sacó 12 años, no ha ido a NY aun , jodido retrasado


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Ene 2022)

También era especial hace 40 o 60 años por su volumen de rascacielos


Hoy tienes decenas y decenas de ciudades en Asia con ese volumen y más de rascacielos y encima más impresionantes

Es difícil competir on las ciudades europeas en belleza monumental porque si no tienes una catedral del siglo XII pues no hay nada que hacer

El problema de las usanas es que lo suyo se copia y mejora


Hasta en Europa.

La Defensa en Paris quizá no se pueda comparar a Nueva York en su globalidad pero si a su downton












con la diferencia que a 2 km de los rascacielos tienes un centro histórico de la hostia

Solo ese edificio cuyos tejados veis en primer plano, el Palacio del Louvre, tiene más tesoros hisroricos que todo EEUU, Canadá y México juntos







Que gran lección parisina a Londres. .ientras estas ha jodido su city y ahora la catedral de San Pablo está enpequeñecida rodeada de rascacielos, rascacielos construidos en calles de morfología medieval. Estrechas y liosas (como tengan un gran incendio o atentado para flipar a ver como evacuan a tanta gente . Es Nueva York en el casco viejo de Toledo)








Pero claro. A 2km çomo París, Moscú, Madrid o Milán no tienes un chiringuito financiero como es la city

Mientras París sigue con su centro histórico inalterado y su zona financiera a 2 o 3 km además siguiendo el axe historique que lo conecta con los campos eliseos y el louvre. Es decir continuando ese amor de París por las panorámicas monumentales y la grandeur








Incluso madrid


Cuando en 10 este construidos en 3 rascacielos planificados para Madrid nuevo norte (incluido uno de mas de 300 metros, Londres actualmente no tiene uno tan alto)
Sumados a los 5 ya existentes más las KIO pues te dará un skylone que obviamente no es Nueva York pero si se puede comparar con una ciudad media alta usana tipo Denver o Mineappolis







Solo que Denver no tiene la Gran Vía o el Prado

Entonces que espectacular ofrecen las ciudades usanas a un europeo o un asiático?
otra cosa era en 1960

Lo único especial de NY y otras ciudades usanas son sus rascacielos históricos

Esos de entre 1880 y 1940


Y lo jodido es que muchos ni los valoran
En NY en los últimos años se han derruido mucho edificio de principios del XX de un tamaño medio (unos 20 pisos) para construir rascacielos modernos de 110


Aquí tenéis una lista de los edificios más alto por cada estado usano
Como veis en la mayoría de los estados hace 30 años que no han construido nada alto
Es un síntoma del imperio que basó en el rascacielos su emblema









List of tallest buildings by U.S. state and territory - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






En la mayoría de ciudades tamaño medio y medio alto usanas no te encuentras rascacielos estilo torre Pelli de Sevilla
Modernos y de arquitecto de renombre
Si no rascacielos Paco de los 70 construidos por who knows








Solo que de nuevo tampoco tienes la giralda, los reales alcazares y toda la cultura que concentra Sevilla. Tanto patrimonial como social

Y por eso quitando 2 o 3 ciudades USA es aburrilandia


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Soy de Latinoamérica, por así decirlo, para mí, hablar con un Chino, Norteamericano Blanco o Negro, Judio, Haitiano, Venezolano, Español, incluso Rusas, Africanos, o alguien de Papua Nueva Guinea, no es nada especial.



Ignore.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Mi "Charo", esa chavala a la que sacó 12 años, no ha ido a NY aun , jodido retrasado



Dios este tío es cuñao récord del mundo.


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Pero que dices retrasado? Si estás preguntando a que hotel va a uno que se las da de ir a Benidorm .
> 
> Aunque veo que tú eres el mismo tipo de cuñao que el otro subnormal ¿Benidorm el mismo nivel estético que Nueva York? Que Miami te lo compro , pero ¿Que NY?¿Con cientos de rascacielos clásicos de la primera mitad del siglo XX?¿Con museos y bosques urbanos ?
> 
> De NY lo único que puede ser parecido a Benidorm es la playa Paco de Coney island, que a falta de rascacielos cutres, se respira el mismo paquismo rancio del paseo marítimo de la playa de Levante



Que yo no me las doy de nada. Que eres tú el que no para de presumir de NY. Solamente un puto subnormal puede presumir de gastarse dinero para hacer fotos y subirlas en un foro de economía.

Allá tú con tus complejos.


----------



## Sanctis (9 Ene 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Estocolmo es una ciudad de mierda con gente de mierda. Las suecas hiper follables son una de cada bastantes.
> 
> La gente es más rancia que un saco de patatas. Una hostilidad con el turismo terrible.
> 
> Y eso pasa en muchas regiones del centro y norte europeos, y nosotros como subnormales sobandoles los huevos a todos estos cuando vienen a las playas españolas.



La última vez que estuve allí, era bestial.

En las discotecas te decían en la cara que español no. Que españoles no pasan tras pedirte el DNI. Iba con un francés y era muy parecido. 

Una gente rancia y desagradable. 

Por casualidad apareció un sueco de origen madrileño con su novia que se dirigió a nosotros. 

Nacido en Madrid, criado en Suecia. Madre española y padre sueco. El tío hablaba sueco como los suecos y español como los españoles. Cero acento en ambos casos. "Vente con nosotros y nos tomamos unos vinos, coño", me decía el tipo con acento de Chamberí.

Y luego que me digan que los genes no importan...


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Benidorm y Nueva Yor son indistinguibles pero al poli cuñao uno le parece cool y el otro paco.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> La última vez que estuve allí, era bestial.
> 
> En las discotecas te decían en la cara que español no. Que españoles no pasan tras pedirte el DNI. Iba con un francés y era muy parecido.
> 
> ...



Tú eres subnormal. Debe dar miedo verte de lo morogitánido que debes ser. En Suecia te tratan de puta madre hasta siendo morazo como tú.


----------



## dcisneros (9 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Es el mejor trozo de pizza que me he comiddo en mi vida, solo comparable a una que me comí en Roma.



No has estado en Napoli.


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Benidorm y Nueva Yor son indistinguibles pero al poli cuñao uno le parece cool y el otro paco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 899744



Coño, que es un caballero caballero... Eso explicaría muchas cosas.


----------



## Mig29 (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Un consejo: vuelve. Yo he estado 6 veces desde el 2009, y lo de la basura por todas partes y en decadencia.... Más bien está de subidón, y no solo Manhattan, Brooklyn merece la pena por sí misma.
> 
> Por cierto, veo mucho cuñado por aquí que le cuesta salir de su terruño. Un día hablé con uno que no había salido de vacaciones en su vida más allá de un destino Paco playero del levante que defendía que las hoces del duraton eran mejores que el gran cañón del Colorado. No me extrañaría que fuese uno de esos que han opinado en este hilo, porque he visto muchas actitudes similares .



Comparado con que? Yo he ido bastantes veces, y comparado con las nuevas megaurbes asiáticas, es una mierda pinchada en un palo. A NY le ha surgido mucha competencia en lo suyo que la esta dejando a la altura del betún.
Lo que si tienen que a moros y chinos les va a costar superar, es unos museos sobresalientes y muy completos, es lo que mas me gusta de NY.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Coño, que es un caballero caballero... Eso explicaría muchas cosas.



Por ejemplo que es de clase baja, un paleto, y un chulo que presume de zorrita 12 años más joven? Se conoce el paño enseguida.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> También era especial hace 40 o 60 años por su volumen de rascacielos
> 
> 
> Hoy tienes decenas y decenas de ciudades en Asia con ese volumen y más de rascacielos y encima más impresionantes
> ...



Todo lo que tiene bonito París lo pierde en seguridad. Poblacionalmente parece Kinsasa, petadísimo de negros y moros con aspecto yihadista. Deberá ser un castigo kármico que los franceses tengan su capital repleta de África subsahariana y África del norte.

Te aseguro que las cosas no acabarán bien. Pasar por ciertos barrios CÉNTRICOS de noche da pavor, y la última vez que visite paris (hace 5 años) veías a soldados apatrullando la ciudad


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Todo lo que tiene bonito París lo pierde en seguridad. Poblacionalmente parece Kinsasa, petadísimo de negros y moros con aspecto yihadista. Deberá ser un castigo kármico que los franceses tengan su capital repleta de África subsahariana y África del norte.
> 
> Te aseguro que las cosas no acabarán bien. Pasar por ciertos barrios CÉNTRICOS de noche da pavor, y la última vez que visite paris (hace 5 años) veías a soldados apatrullando la ciudad



Ahora está mucho más tranquilo, los blancos han sido exterminados y ya no hay conflicto. Eso sí, siendo blanco mejor no vayas.


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Por ejemplo que es de clase baja, un paleto, y un chulo que presume de zorrita 12 años más joven? Se conoce el paño enseguida.



Que sea de clase baja o alta a mí me da igual. Que sea idiota e imbécil y que encima le paguemos el jornal entre todos ya no tanto. Imagínate lo subidito que puede ir con su uniforme y su Dacia Duster (si es poli local) o su C4 Picasso si es Nacional... El terror del asfalto.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Que sea de clase baja o alta a mí me da igual. Que sea idiota e imbécil y que encima le paguemos el jornal entre todos ya no tanto. Imagínate lo subidito que puede ir con su uniforme y su Dacia Duster (si es poli local) o su C4 Picasso si es Nacional... El terror del asfalto.



Es que son los de clase baja con cuatro perras (la escoria funcivaga) los que les mola mucho nueva york. O los catalufos que son todos asi.


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Ene 2022)

Chortinas vírgenes tocando el violin en parques milenarios poco masificados manda.

Familiar arias en compañía de sus hijos pasándolo bien al calor de una tarde de verano en barca manda.

Igual que benidorm...


----------



## workforfood (9 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> También era especial hace 40 o 60 años por su volumen de rascacielos
> 
> 
> Hoy tienes decenas y decenas de ciudades en Asia con ese volumen y más de rascacielos y encima más impresionantes
> ...



Qué exagerado México tiene un enorme patrimonio precolombino, desde los olmecas, mayas, aztecas y cuando fue imperio Español conserva bastante patrimonio arquitectónico desde ayuntamientos, palacios, iglesias, conventos etc. comparar el patrimonio mexicano con USA o Canadá es de risa.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 899761
> Ver archivo adjunto 899762
> Ver archivo adjunto 899763
> Ver archivo adjunto 899764
> ...



Gandaluz que hasta Jaén es más bonito, COJONES menos complejos.


----------



## trellat (9 Ene 2022)

Esa es la epoca en que molaría nueva york, para lo bueno y lo malo ...

ahora ... no se yo. Sin la difusion que tenia en cine y música ... nunca debe de dar el sol y hará un frio de la hostia


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Ene 2022)

A estados unidos se va a ver la NASCAR. No concibo otro motivo para visitar EEUU que no sea ver o su naturaleza o sus deportes. 

Tengo un amigo que su luna de miel fue en NY, y al ver las fotos y después su cara mientras nos contaba el viaje, tuve claro que hubiera preferido quedarse en casa viciando al WoW.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Lo mejor de EEUU eran sus universitarias rubias y ya cada vez hay menos, son todas panchonegras y chinas.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (9 Ene 2022)

Que delicado el Señorito. Ahora entiendo todo el odio y mierda que escupe por esa bocota.


----------



## Desmodromico (9 Ene 2022)

Vivi una tenporada en Brooklyn, Lorimer Street. Como ciudad es una pasada la cantidad de cosas que hay por hacer, sobre todo fuera de las zonas turisticas tipo 42nd y cosas asi. Pero es una puta jungla y es una de las ciudades mas duras para vivir de las que he visti


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (9 Ene 2022)

Las ciudades europeas, por lo general, le dan mil patadas a las ciudades americanas, Jew York incluido.

Pero en las pelis aparece Jew York y la gente pierde el culo.


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Qué exagerado México tiene un enorme patrimonio precolombino, desde los olmecas, mayas, aztecas y cuando fue imperio Español conserva bastante patrimonio arquitectónico desde ayuntamientos, palacios, iglesias, conventos etc. comparar el patrimonio mexicano con USA o Canadá es de risa.




Si. Pero si analizas las grandes obras de la humanidad el louvre concentra una enorme representación


Por otro lado sería para analizar porque cojones lo único urbanisticamente decente que tiene México es lo que os dejamos

Si según AMLO eramos peor que Hitler y el malo de Aladin

Lo dice el mismo que cada noche duerme en el palacio del virrey construido por la corona española

Tocate los huevos


El 90% de lo mas bonito que tiene México obviando las ruinas precolombinas es herencia española
El otro 10% es del porfiriato. Otro Hitler escupido por vuestra historia oficial
Aquí el proyecto de Palacio legislativo que se quiso construir en esa época











Una belleza clásica. Con esa cúpula coronada por el aguila y la serpiente

Cortés
Maximiliano
Porfirio Díaz

Deberían ser los 3 ejemplos de hombres de estado para un mexicano


----------



## workforfood (9 Ene 2022)

México es uno de los países con mayor patrimonio del mundo. Estados Unidos y Canadá no tienen prácticamente nada respecto a México porque sus indios no crearon ninguna civilización y México está lleno de pirámides, y templos precolombinos y eso hay que añadirle una gran arquitectura del virreinato hispánico que lo conserva casi todo. Estados Unidos y Canadá prácticamente nada, y lo poco que tiene Estados Unidos es herencia hispana. Para hacer turismo cultural, playas, gastronómico es que México se impone por goleada a sus vecinos del norte.


----------



## trellat (9 Ene 2022)

Desmodromico dijo:


> Vivi una tenporada en Brooklyn, Lorimer Street. Como ciudad es una pasada la cantidad de cosas que hay por hacer, sobre todo fuera de las zonas turisticas tipo 42nd y cosas asi. *Pero es una puta jungla y es una de las ciudades mas duras para vivir de las que he visti*



¿A qué te refieres, a que nunca asoma el sol por allí, es imprescindible moverse en coche y es complicado hacerlo, solo en taxi ...?


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> México es uno de los países con mayor patrimonio del mundo. Estados Unidos y Canadá no tienen prácticamente nada respecto a México porque sus indios no crearon ninguna civilización y México está lleno de pirámides, y templos precolombinos y eso hay que añadirle una gran arquitectura del virrenaito hispánico que lo conserva casi todo. Estados Unidos y Canadá prácticamente nada, y lo poco que tiene Estados Unidos es herencia hispana. Para hacer turismo cultural, playas, gastronómico es que México se impone por goleada a sus vecinos del norte.



Los amerindios tampoco crearon ninguna civilización. Eran escoria infrahumana caníbal arrancadora de corazones que ofrecían niños en sacrificio y no conocían ni la rueda. Lo de Méjico precolombino es puta mierda.


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Las ciudades europeas, por lo general, le dan mil patadas a las ciudades americanas, Jew York incluido.
> 
> Pero en las pelis aparece Jew York y la gente pierde el culo.





NY tiene edificios. Manzanas enteras. De edificios que podrían ser Parla









Londres tiene uno de sus edificios más feos al lado del puente de la Torre y de la torre de Londres

Podria ser un parking de Omaha 






Todo ese entorno lleno de fealdad brutalista 







Marronismo que se suma al Támesis marrón (por los sedimentos más que por estar sucio)


----------



## pagesitofeliz (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



Y yo que me creía que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito, tambien l@ belleza se puede llevar dentro o aún en lo peor de los casos algunas bellezas son estaciónales o circunstancialmente colaterales y poco más.
De mis dos amores más queridos de mi convulsa vida sentimental la belencita era y es una mujer muy sencilla y su belleza que la tiene o la ha tenido aún que jamas en ella la ha presumido ni exaltado es para mi lo más querido y apreciado más porque mantiene vivo en mi la ilusión de algo que no se desvalora y espero así me dure para nunca jamas.
Anda que?.


----------



## Esflinter (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Er cuñao funcionario pasando puntual. Putos funcionarios son todos iguales.



Además de cuñao, paleto y subnormal.
Solo en burbuja


----------



## Guillotin (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



Fea y sucia muy sucia, me contaba un amigo de Camboya que nunca había visto tanta mierda en una ciudad.


----------



## невежда (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



Decir eso es muy subjetivo lo puedes decir de cualquier ciudad. He tenido la suerte de viajar a muchos países en todos los continentes. Si tienes los ojos abiertos y sales sin prejuicios todo te puede gustar aunque haya cosas que no. Personalmente opino que no tienes razón sobre NYC pero bueno para gustos hay colores. Habrá gente que viaja por postureo que la hay pero ese no es mi problema, no suelo acercarme mucho a ellos suelen el ser bastante cortitos y palizas. No creo que tu opinión sobre nyc sea simple postureo.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Comparado con que? Yo he ido bastantes veces, y comparado con las nuevas megaurbes asiáticas, es una mierda pinchada en un palo. A NY le ha surgido mucha competencia en lo suyo que la esta dejando a la altura del betún.
> Lo que si tienen que a moros y chinos les va a costar superar, es unos museos sobresalientes y muy completos, es lo que mas me gusta de NY.



Hombre, fuera de museos y demás, si te refieres a rascacielos como atractivo ( como si eso fuese el máximo atractivo de NY) la gracia de los rascacielos de NY no está en los nuevos de cristal, ni esos engendros nuevos al lado de central park, muy altos y muy finos. La gracia y lo que nos hace disfrutar a los amantes de la arquitectura son esos rascacielos de principios hasta mediados del siglo XX . En eso ni los chinos ni los árabes pueden competir, como NY no puede competir con Europa en castillos, murallas o catedrales mediavales.

Comparado con que? Pues hombre, yo prefiero no compararlo con nada. Cuando viajo un sitio no comparo, solo disfruto lo que me ofrece la ciudad y NY ofrece mucho.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

невежда dijo:


> Decir eso es muy subjetivo lo puedes decir de cualquier ciudad. He tenido la suerte de viajar a muchos países en todos los continentes. Si tienes los ojos abiertos y sales sin prejuicios todo te puede gustar aunque haya cosas que no. Personalmente opino que no tienes razón sobre NYC pero bueno para gustos hay colores. Habrá gente que viaja por postureo que la hay pero ese no es mi problema, no suelo acercarme mucho a ellos suelen el ser bastante cortitos y palizas. No creo que tu opinión sobre nyc sea simple postureo.



Ya estamos. Otro que se cree el único que ha viajado mucho. Que cansinos son la clase baja.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (9 Ene 2022)

Feliz fracasábado y féliz vicho.


----------



## Hermericus (9 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Nueva York, París y Londres ya no molan porque las tasas de no-blancos son excesivas.
> 
> Esto no se puede decir porque es políticamente incorrecto así que el discurso es o va a ser que son destinos trillados, tópicos, demasiado vistos...



Siempre queda el recurso de ir a un museo, allí no encontraras moronegros.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Benidorm y Nueva Yor son indistinguibles pero al poli cuñao uno le parece cool y el otro paco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 899744



Benidorm y NY son indistinguibles..... El mismo mantra de la anécdota esa que contaba al principio del hilo, del cuñao ese que me decía que las hoces del duraton y el gran cañon del Colorado eran iguales .

No esperaba menos de un subnormal como tú


----------



## невежда (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Ya estamos. Otro que se cree el único que ha viajado mucho. Que cansinos son la clase baja.



Precisamente por qué he viajado mucho sé que no soy el único al contrario millones de personas lo hacen esto se ha democratizado. 
Pero ya veo de que vas, quédate ahí en tu clase alta, no entiendo ni como te revuelcas en este foro. Al final resulta que el que habla tanto de posturero es un postureta premium. Jeje


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

una mierda pinchada en un palo y una decepción


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

невежда dijo:


> Precisamente por qué he viajado mucho sé que no soy el único al contrario millones de personas lo hacen esto se ha democratizado.
> Pero ya veo de que vas, quédate ahí en tu clase alta, no entiendo ni como te revuelcas en este foro. Al final resulta que el que habla tanto de posturero es un postureta premium. Jeje



Un respeto, que es alguien tan versado que se ha dado cuenta de que Benidorm y Nueva York son iguales, solo que Benidorm es mejor y por eso se llena de viejos del IMSERSO, que esos si que saben


----------



## Valorimaginario (9 Ene 2022)

Nueva York molaba cuando tenían electricidad de corriente contínua en las casas. De eso hace ya casi un siglo y medio.


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Ene 2022)

Los borregos son borregos y siguen al rebaño y las modas. 

New York es una puta mierda.


----------



## trellat (9 Ene 2022)

Nueva york es ...

ir al Empire State (las torres gemelas) --> cine
ir a ver a los Yankees ---> cine y deporte
ir a la estatua de la libertad ---> cine
ir al madisson --> nba y cine (por ahí se deja ver spike lee, woody alen ...)
ir a ver espectaculo de Broadway (no se si seguira eso ...) --> cine y musica
darte una vuelta por la calle de los cines x y putiferios (ahora no se ...) --> cine taxi driver
darte una vuelta el barrio italiano --> el padrino ...
ir a ver el puente ese que sale en la peli de wood allen ...

Y lo mas importante ...en todos los sitios hacerte fotos para adornar tu cuenta de instagram feisbuck.
nada da más cache que bacilar de haver estao en niu york, la ciuda de loj rajcacieloj y del cine ...


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Hasta los directivos de HBO pidieron disculpas y reconocieron que el guión no enganchaba y no le había salido bien a pizzolatto ante las presiones de la cadena de sacar una segunda temporada cuando la primera la hizo desarrollando el guión durante mucho tiempo, pero vamos, tu a lo tuyo, que para algo eres...."especial"


----------



## Nut (9 Ene 2022)

A Lorca le impactó profundamente la sociedad norteamericana, y sintió desde el inicio de su estancia una profunda aversión hacia el capitalismo y la industrialización de la sociedad moderna, al tiempo que repudiaba el trato dispensado a la minoría negra.
*
*_*Poeta en Nueva York*_ fue para Lorca un grito de horror, de denuncia contra la injusticia y la discriminación, contra la deshumanización de la sociedad moderna y la alienación del ser humano, al tiempo que reclamaba una nueva dimensión humana donde predominase la libertad y la justicia, el amor y la belleza.2 Es por ello por lo que puede ser considerada una de las obras poéticas más importantes y relevantes de la historia de este arte, dado su trascendentalismo

Poeta en Nueva York - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

Lorca la marco para la eternidad.....Una ciudad deprimente.En los EEUU la llaman la ciudad de la soledad.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Puto poli cuñao qué cansino es.


----------



## ElMayoL (9 Ene 2022)

Imagino q no has estado en Nueva York o que habrás ido unos días solo.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Imagino q no has estado en Nueva York o que habrás ido unos días solo.



Otro cuñao. Es fea cojones, se dice y no pasa nada cuñao.


----------



## McRotor (9 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Por supuesto es que Europa es el sueño húmedo de todo americano del norte y del sur. Para los neoyorquinos el sueño es París no Londres ni Roma.



Porque no hay nadie más deborador de TV que un yankee y Paris se ha mitificado mucho en el cine... al igual que NY.

Me dicen que tengo que escoger entre NY o alguna capital europea a la cual no pueda visitar en mi vida y no hay duda que escojo el negrizal como ciudad que no visitaria.


----------



## trellat (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> NY ofrece mucho.



Nueva York, si eres entendido en cine, musica, deporte, y eres de los que esta metido en redes sociales feisbuc, instragam ... puede lucir mucho, lo que mas.

Ahora, si eres un gañan que solo se dedica a subir fotos de rajcacielos, la ejtatua de la livertad, miradores ... solo descubrirá lo gañan que eres


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Nueva York, si eres entendido en cine, musica y eres de los que esta metido en redes sociales feisbuc, instragam ... puede lucir mucho, lo que mas.
> 
> Ahora, si eres un gañan que solo se dedica a subir fotos de rajcacielos, la ejtatua de la livertad, miradores ... solo descubrirá lo gañan que eres



Exacto, o dicho de otra forma, no está hecha la miel para la boca del asno.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (9 Ene 2022)

A ver, si te gusta la arquitectura, puedes encontrar algunos edificios increíbles, sobretodo si eres fan del Art Decó. Pero más allá de eso, es un infierno de ciudad.


Algunos edificios guapos de NYC:


----------



## ElMayoL (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Otro cuñao. Es fea cojones, se dice y no pasa nada cuñao.



Has ido a Manhattan, muerto de hambre? Cuanto has estáis allí? 5 días comiendo en food trucks como hacen el 80% de españoles MUERTOS DE HAMBRE que viajan a NY?
Eso no es conlcer Nueva York. Una ciudad con muchísimas zonas verdes, rica en agua (en agosto en todos los parques tienen fuentes para que se mojen los críos) y que decir de los parques infantiles, variados y amlios (y llenos de niños no como en este estercolero socialista).
Y en Manhattan si ves un césped verde te puedes tumbar sin miedo a las MIERDAS DE PERRO.


----------



## Akira. (9 Ene 2022)

Ojalá tuviéramos una ciudad como esa, lo malo es la criminalidad, pero por lo demás hay de todo.


----------



## ElMayoL (9 Ene 2022)

Obviamente estamos hablando de una ciudad inmensa. Hay de todo. Pero decir q es fea… los españoles deberíamos, por vergüenza ajena, dejar de criticar a países especialmente si son ricos. Porque no somos ejemplo de absolutamente nada. Tenemos una gran historia si, pero llevamos no sé cuantas decenas de año echándole paladas de mediocridad y mierda encima.


----------



## Omaita (9 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Decídselo a mi mujer, que me lleva un par de años rompiendo los cojones que quiere ir allí. Menos mal que estamos sin kakunar y me voy salvando.
> 
> El viaje vale una talegada, los hoteles un ojo de la cara, y encima para ver hormigón, asfalto, negros, hispanos y taxis por todos lados, además de comer mierda y pagarla como caviar ... el otro día le dije que si quería ir que recorriese las calles con el google earth ... evidentemente me quedé sin meterla en caliente otra semana más.
> 
> Tanta película de Woody Allen y demás mierdas secas publicitan esta escoria de reducto mal oliente como si fuera el puto oasis de vida y renovación.



Madrid-NYC está a 200€ idq/vuelta casi todo 2022. Por si quieres dejar q tu bigotuda en la cola del empire e irte a empotrar niggas.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Ojalá tuviéramos una ciudad como esa, lo malo es la criminalidad, pero por lo demás hay de todo.



No te creas, hace años que es una ciudad bastante segura ( dentro de lo que es EEUU)


----------



## juantxxxo (9 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Pues un buen hotel en Benidorm 2 semanas nada tiene que envidiar a otros viajes.
> 
> Yo, que he visto media Uropa ya (y en coche, que el avión me da pánico), no tengo ninguna duda. Entre un viaje de postureo para sacar fotos y pasarme el mismo tiempo en un todo incluido, lo tengo claro. Hail Benidorm.



@QuiqueCamoiras


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Has ido a Manhattan, muerto de hambre? Cuanto has estáis allí? 5 días comiendo en food trucks como hacen el 80% de españoles MUERTOS DE HAMBRE que viajan a NY?
> Eso no es conlcer Nueva York. Una ciudad con muchísimas zonas verdes, rica en agua (en agosto en todos los parques tienen fuentes para que se mojen los críos) y que decir de los parques infantiles, variados y amlios (y llenos de niños no como en este estercolero socialista).
> Y en Manhattan si ves un césped verde te puedes tumbar sin miedo a las MIERDAS DE PERRO.



Te lo voy a volver a explicar REY DE LOS CUÑAOS. Para ver si una ciudad es fea o bonita necesitas unas horas.

Lo demás son cuñadeces de pobres acomplejados como tú.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Obviamente estamos hablando de una ciudad inmensa. Hay de todo. Pero decir q es fea… los españoles deberíamos, por vergüenza ajena, dejar de criticar a países especialmente si son ricos. Porque no somos ejemplo de absolutamente nada. Tenemos una gran historia si, pero llevamos no sé cuantas decenas de año echándole paladas de mediocridad y mierda encima.



Dios qué acomplejados son los pobres de clase baja. Este es comunista y catalán fijo. Cuñao acomplejao típico español.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (9 Ene 2022)

Pued por las putas peliculas, que la peña se las cree y se piensan que Nueva York es lanpanacea de lo moderno y guay. Al fin y la cabo el fin de hacer pelis ambientadas alla es que la mongolada vaya a verla y a que se gasten los dineritos yendo de compras y sacandose fotitos para las redes sociales.


----------



## ElMayoL (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Te lo voy a volver a explicar REY DE LOS CUÑAOS. Para ver si una ciudad es fea o bonita necesitas unas horas.
> 
> Lo demás son cuñadeces de pobres acomplejados como tú.



No necesitas ni ir, eh PALETO?


----------



## Remero consentido (9 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> porque es el paradigma de lo multiculti.
> 
> debe ser genial vivir en una ciudad con tantísima violencia.




Exacto. Como San Francisco o Berlin... La meca de los gueis,, de la progreritud. Las tres ciudades bien escoria


----------



## Remero consentido (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿Tailandia? No me jodas. Ni aunque me paguen. ¿Qué tiene Tailandia ahora?




A Tailandia, como a Cuba, van muchos europedos buscando carne fresca. Cuando alguien me dice que viaja alli yo siempro arqueo la ceja


----------



## Orison (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## ediedee (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



Y huele a mierda literalmente, no toda la ciudad pero casi toda.
Joder hace buena a Madrid.


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Benidorm y NY son indistinguibles..... El mismo mantra de la anécdota esa que contaba al principio del hilo, del cuñao ese que me decía que las hoces del duraton y el gran cañon del Colorado eran iguales .
> 
> No esperaba menos de un subnormal como tú





Ambas fueron parte de España


----------



## Arthas98 (9 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> A mi me encanta NYC tienes toda la moda, la gastronomía, arquitectura Art Decó, pensar todo lo que ha pasado allí en los últimos 140 años se ponen los pelos de punta.
> 
> En este canal retransmiten paseos en directo por Nueva York cada pocos días.



Si, pero como Toledo Norte, no hay nada


----------



## frankie83 (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



Sinatra tenía buenos padrinos.. no es que fuera el mejor de los mejores


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ambas fueron parte de España



Buff, es hilar muy muy fino decir eso de que ny fue española. Fundada por colonos holandeses....cuando Holanda estaba bajo dominio español .....pero no estaba bajo control de los españoles.

El gran cañón y las hoces del duraton si que fueron parte de España ambos


----------



## hortera (9 Ene 2022)

A mí me parece una ciudad preciosa, los rascacielos son bonitos, no como los edificios españoles y el parque tan perfecto en el centro


----------



## deckard009 (9 Ene 2022)

En nueva york, al menos en manhattan, que es lo que yo he visitado, solo vi dos tipos de locales, aparte de los turistas. Los blancos ricos, bien vestidos, pero bien bien, con pinta de cobrar cientos de miles de euros. Y los hispanos muertos de hambre trabajando en el mac donalds.

Turistas, millonarios y obreros. No vi clase media. En esa capital del capitalismo, o triunfas y te forras, o te mueres de hambre. No hay termino medio. Salí de alli asqueado porque ese es nuestro futuro.


----------



## Risitas (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



La mitifican por alguna calle que tienen en la que se vive genial. toda ciudad tiene sus buenas calles y calles malas.


----------



## ediedee (9 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> A mí me parece una ciudad preciosa, los rascacielos son bonitos, no como los edificios españoles y el parque tan perfecto en el centro



Es que Madrid es otro truño. De las grandes ciudades de España es la más fea.


----------



## iases (9 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> NY tiene algo que no tienen otras ciudades. Un Metro que sabes dónde te subes pero nunca dónde vas acabar.



Yo sí, con el metro estropeado en mitad del bronx, me ha pasado 3 veces


----------



## Sinclair (9 Ene 2022)

Pues a mi lo que me resulta muy muy paco y de cuñao XXL es decir que Nueva York es una ciudad fea, manda huevos... Y por supuesto que no habrás estado allí para opinar de primera mano.


----------



## ediedee (9 Ene 2022)

Sinclair dijo:


> Pues a mi lo que me resulta muy muy paco y de cuñao XXL es decir que Nueva York es una ciudad fea, manda huevos... Y por supuesto que no habrás estado allí para opinar de primera mano.



Pasa en todas las grandes ciudades downtown muy bonito todo bien, el resto hecho polvo y oliendo a muerto. Yo lo he dicho ya un par de veces, de todas las ciudades en las que he estado en mi vida, la peor Nueva York, la segunda peor Madrid.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Ene 2022)

Era mi ciudad mítica y la visité en 1999 con mi mujer. La verdad es que la mejor parte del viaje fue cuando salimos de NY y visitamos otras ciudades y estados. Ruido, gente maleducada, etc. Pero a pesar de eso me gustó visitarla.


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Claro que si...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 899620
> Ver archivo adjunto 899621
> ...




Roma








Paris








San Petersburgo 







Praga







Venecia


----------



## Feriri88 (9 Ene 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Por eso, no es que la mitiFiquen los 4 cuñaos, es que ES MÍTICA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Por supuesto


El retiro es un ejemplo de jardín palatino de origen renacentista donde


Javiser dijo:


> Buff, es hilar muy muy fino decir eso de que ny fue española. Fundada por colonos holandeses....cuando Holanda estaba bajo dominio español .....pero no estaba bajo control de los españoles.
> 
> El gran cañón y las hoces del duraton si que fueron parte de España ambos




Lo decía por el gran cañón


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Lo decía por el gran cañón



De hecho fue descubierto por españoles , por la expedición de Vázquez de coronado


----------



## hortera (9 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> A Lorca le impactó profundamente la sociedad norteamericana, y sintió desde el inicio de su estancia una profunda aversión hacia el capitalismo y la industrialización de la sociedad moderna, al tiempo que repudiaba el trato dispensado a la minoría negra.
> 
> _*Poeta en Nueva York*_ fue para Lorca un grito de horror, de denuncia contra la injusticia y la discriminación, contra la deshumanización de la sociedad moderna y la alienación del ser humano, al tiempo que reclamaba una nueva dimensión humana donde predominase la libertad y la justicia, el amor y la belleza.2 Es por ello por lo que puede ser considerada una de las obras poéticas más importantes y relevantes de la historia de este arte, dado su trascendentalismo
> 
> ...



Las ciudades grandes son para que disfruten los ricos


----------



## Julc (9 Ene 2022)

Si les dijesen que Ulán-Bator es la mejor ciudad del mundo, se darían de hostias por ir.


----------



## Tanchus (9 Ene 2022)

¡Por supuesto que sí! Es mucho mejor (dejo hueco aquí para que cada paleto ponga el nombre de su pueblo) ¡Dónde va a parar!


----------



## alas97 (9 Ene 2022)

jojojojo. el día que hagan un parque así en madrid o barcelona me avisan







ahora entiendo por qué no entendieron esta película.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Sinclair dijo:


> Pues a mi lo que me resulta muy muy paco y de cuñao XXL es decir que Nueva York es una ciudad fea, manda huevos... Y por supuesto que no habrás estado allí para opinar de primera mano.



Es feísima cuñao. No intentes protegerte. Eres un hortera, lo siento.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (9 Ene 2022)

Frank Sinatra "fue socio" de Pablo Escobar, el histórico jefe del Cártel de Medellín


El hijo del mayor narcotraficante de la historia de Colombia ha asegurado que el cantante fue socio de su padre y que no solo participó de los negocios familiares, sino que ejerció de distribuidor




www.vanitatis.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> jojojojo. el día que hagan un parque así en madrid o barcelona me avisan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 900009



Parque? Sabes que eso es una plaza peatonal ¿No?


----------



## Carlos París (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Un consejo: vuelve. Yo he estado 6 veces desde el 2009, y lo de la basura por todas partes y en decadencia.... Más bien está de subidón, y no solo Manhattan, Brooklyn merece la pena por sí misma.
> 
> Por cierto, veo mucho cuñado por aquí que le cuesta salir de su terruño. Un día hablé con uno que no había salido de vacaciones en su vida más allá de un destino Paco playero del levante que defendía que las hoces del duraton eran mejores que el gran cañón del Colorado. No me extrañaría que fuese uno de esos que han opinado en este hilo, porque he visto muchas actitudes similares .



El cuñao de turno ya ha entrado a decirnos que ejjjque es mu cojmopolita y ha viajao mucho a niu llor. Nueva York es una gran mierda de cemento donde comes mierda y andas entre subhumanos.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> El cuñao de turno ya ha entrado a decirnos que ejjjque es mu cojmopolita y ha viajao mucho a niu llor. Nueva York es una gran mierda de cemento donde comes mierda y andas entre subhumanos.



Para ti también es mejor las hoces del duraton que el gran cañon del Colorado? No te preocupes hombre, que de todo se sale


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> jojojojo. el día que hagan un parque así en madrid o barcelona me avisan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 900009
> 
> ...



¿Qué había que entender de esa película?

La pista de hielo del Rockefeller es lo más cuñao y hortera del mundo. De vergüenza ajena. Ningún neoyorkino con un mínimo de nivel va por ahí ni muerto.


----------



## alas97 (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Parque? Sabes que eso es una plaza peatonal ¿No?



algún problema.

no soy ingeniero civil. pero estuve ahí


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Ene 2022)

Es verdad, hay gente fumando por todos lados. Sobre todo niggars a cascoporro.


----------



## alas97 (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> ¿Qué había que entender de esa película?
> 
> La pista de hielo del Rockefeller es lo más cuñao y hortera del mundo. De vergüenza ajena. Ningún neoyorkino con un mínimo de nivel va por ahí ni muerto.



si, lo que digas abuelo.

La película en si es un tour para analfabetos como usted


----------



## Carlos París (9 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> A mi me encanta NYC tienes toda la moda, la gastronomía, arquitectura Art Decó, pensar todo lo que ha pasado allí en los últimos 140 años se ponen los pelos de punta.
> 
> En este canal retransmiten paseos en directo por Nueva York cada pocos días.



A los maricones os gustan las grandes urbes porque hay más anonimato, vida nocturna y folleteo. No vendas la moto del art decó y su puta madre.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> algún problema.
> 
> no soy ingeniero civil. pero estuve ahí



Joder, no hace falta ser ingeniero civil para distinguir un parque de una plaza.

Pero vamos, que no hay ningún problema, no hace falta ponerse a la defensiva que era solo una puntualización


----------



## Carlos París (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Para ti también es mejor las hoces del duraton que el gran cañon del Colorado? No te preocupes hombre, que de todo se sale



Las Hoces del Duratón no sé pero la catedral de Burgos es de las mejores del mundo. El problema para los cuñaos es que está aquí al lado y se puede visitar en el día.


----------



## alas97 (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Joder, no hace falta ser ingeniero civil para distinguir un parque de una plaza



solo se que es gratis y puedes pasar el día ahí sin que la pasma te saque.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Las Hoces del Duratón no sé pero la catedral de Burgos es de las mejores del mundo. El problema para los cuñaos es que está aquí al lado y se puede visitar en el día.



Cierto, preciosa, una catedral preciosa dónde está enterrado un gran héroe español. El problema es que aquí no se habla de burgos, sino de Nueva York. Y por cierto, aunque no lo sepas, te puede gustar Nueva York y ser un enamorado de la cantidad de pueblos y ciudades preciosas que hay en España. No es incompatible.

Yo por ejemplo soy un enamorado de los castillos y suelo ir de turismo medieval por España cuándo puedo escaparme, y es tan digno como ir a NY .


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> solo se que es gratis y puedes pasar el día ahí sin que la pasma te saque.



Hombre, depende lo que líes. Si la lias parda ten por seguro que la poli te saca , y allí no se andan con tonterias.

También te digo que tampoco hay tantas cosas que hacer en rockefeller plaza como para tirarte allí todo el día


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> si, lo que digas abuelo.
> 
> La película en si es un tour para analfabetos como usted



Eres un hortera de bolera.


----------



## alas97 (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Hombre, depende lo que líes. Si la lias parda ten por seguro que la poli te saca , y allí no se andan con tonterias.
> 
> También te digo que si tampoco hay tantas cosas que hacer en rockefeller plaza como para tirarte allí todo el día



tranquilo todo, no soy de lios. algo contrario en otros lugares que te ven sentado en algún lugar y tienes seis autos de patrulla. nunca he tenido ese problema en EEUU y menos en nueva york. pero si en México.


----------



## Metamorfosis (9 Ene 2022)

Todo hablan de USA y NYC y pocos mencionaron que el país más bonito, interesante y completo de toda América es México y con diferencia. Curiosamente, es el que más se parece a España de todo el mundo. 

Claro, como dijeron unos post más atrás, no es tan cool ni para posturear.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> tranquilo todo, no soy de lios. algo contrario en otros lugares que te ven sentado en algún lugar y tienes seis autos de patrulla. nunca he tenido ese problema en EEUU y menos en nueva york. pero si en México.



La verdad que yo tampoco he tenido ningún tipo de encontronazo con la policía en EEUU, y he viajado mucho allí y hecho muchos kms en coche ( y eso si puede suponer un motivo para ser parado por la policía) .

En México no sé. Lo más cerca que he estado es aparcando en el parking de un outlet en San Diego y que estaba a 3 metros ( justos) de la frontera con Tijuana


----------



## Gerión (9 Ene 2022)

Nueva York es el siglo XX. Alcanza su esplendor en los años 1990, como lo hizo París en la Belle Époque. Viven aún de las rentas. Para algunos tiene aún ese aura de Capital del Mundo, pero ya no lo es, y perdió su alma el 11S.

Sigue siendo un gran centro para la indecencia internacional, pero afortunadamente está en decadencia frente a otras muchas urbes de la cosmópolis global.

Nueva York nos duele porque es el punto de los Estados Unidos más cercano a la España peninsular. Su influjo sobre nuestro país se deja notar, y al igual que el parisino, puede calificarse como artificioso y vulgar. El vector de contaminación principal es justamente el del turismo imbécil.

De alguna forma tenemos que reinventarlo. Nuestro Nueva York, si tiene sentido hablar de uno hispano, no es el de las viejas películas, del mismo modo que nuestra California no es la de los surferos rubios.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Todo hablan de USA y NYC y pocos mencionaron que el país más bonito, interesante y completo de toda América es México y con diferencia. Curiosamente, es el que más se parece a España de todo el mundo.
> 
> Claro, como dijeron unos post más atrás, no es tan cool ni para posturear.



A mi me gustaría muy ir, pero yo soy de hacer rutas ( coche, maleta, y cada día en un hotel) y si te soy sincero soy cobarde. No me atrevo por seguridad a circular por México . Me da bastante respeto. si fuese un país seguro sin duda iría, pero me da demasiado respeto.

Ese tipo de turismo es fácil en Europa, en EEUU y en Canadá, en todo caso australia y NZ, pero por unas cosas u otras en el resto del mundo es un riesgo y hace falta tener unos buenos cojones.


----------



## Mamadou Pagapensiones (9 Ene 2022)

Boston o Filadelfia tienen mucha más historia que Nueva Amsterdam, la última ciudad que iría a ver en USA. Primero los estados sureños como Kentucky o Alabama, los montes Apalaches, Montana o Minessota en invierno, Utah y Nevada, belleza extrema, eso si bastiones trumpistas, la verdadera América. El único lugar que iría es a ver Haarlem si me pagaran el viaje lógicamente


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (9 Ene 2022)

No he estado ni estaré. Tanto moronegro, paki, chino y demás escoria me hace vomitar,


----------



## alas97 (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> La verdad que yo tampoco he tenido ningún tipo de encontronazo con la policía en EEUU, y he viajado mucho allí y hecho muchos kms en coche ( y eso si puede suponer un motivo para ser parado por la policía) .
> 
> En México no sé. Lo más cerca que he estado es aparcando en el parking de un outlet en San Diego y que estaba a 3 metros ( justos) de la frontera con Tijuana



debe ser por los tatuajes, tengo un brazo lleno y en la otra la señora de los huesos.

en guatemala y en el salvador te sacan del aeropuerto si los llevas visibles.

en EEUU ni te miran.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> debe ser por los tatuajes, tengo un brazo lleno y en la otra la señora de los huesos.
> 
> en guatemala y en el salvador te sacan del aeropuerto si los llevas visibles.
> 
> en EEUU ni te miran.



Será eso. Yo también tengo tatuajes bien visibles y sin problema, pero lo cierto es que tampoco he estado en sitios donde puedan suponerlo


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Gerión dijo:


> Nueva York es el siglo XX. Alcanza su esplendor en los años 1990, como lo hizo París en la Belle Époque. Viven aún de las rentas. Para algunos tiene aún ese aura de Capital del Mundo, pero ya no lo es, y perdió su alma el 11S.
> 
> Sigue siendo un gran centro para la indecencia internacional, pero afortunadamente está en decadencia frente a otras muchas urbes de la cosmópolis global.
> 
> ...



¿Qué ciudades le han quitado protagonismo a NY? ¿Decadencia por qué? Yo solo digo que es fea.


----------



## Metamorfosis (9 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> A mi me gustaría muy ir, pero yo soy de hacer rutas ( coche, maleta, y cada día en un hotel) y si te soy sincero soy cobarde. No me atrevo por seguridad a circular por México . Me da bastante respeto. si fuese un país seguro sin duda iría, pero me da demasiado respeto.
> 
> Ese tipo de turismo es fácil en Europa, en EEUU y en Canadá, en todo caso australia y NZ, pero por unas cosas u otras en el resto del mundo es un riesgo y hace falta tener unos buenos cojones.



No tienes idea lo que te pierdes. 
Ojalá pierdas el miedo y tomes la decisión de ir, yo te lo recomiendo antes que USA.


----------



## Busher (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> café caliente en cada esquina tienes en cualquier ciudad y pueblo de España
> 
> tias buenas por doquier en nueva york no hay, si acaso en moscú o estocolmo



Lo del cafe caliente por las esquinas me ha llegado al alma... ir a Nueva York a tomar cafe... manda huevos.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ene 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> No tienes idea lo que te pierdes.
> Ojalá pierdas el miedo y tomes la decisión de ir, yo te lo recomiendo antes que USA.



Si se que pierdo mucho, y de verdad que me encantaría, pero es que de verdad que me acojona. Es como hacer ruta por África, eme encantaría ir hasta ciudad del cabo , pero acojona y no lo veo seguro


----------



## Sanctis (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Tú eres subnormal. Debe dar miedo verte de lo morogitánido que debes ser. En Suecia te tratan de puta madre hasta siendo morazo como tú.



No hombre no. 

En Suecia cuando te tratan extraordinariamente bien es cuando eres extraeuropeo. Pobre de quién no lo haga. 

A aquel extranjero dentro de Europa tipo español, portugués, francés, italiano ...ya no. 

Stureplan funciona elementalmente así. Quizá hay excepciones si uno de Murcia va en un grupo de suecos, o típicas excepciones que confirman la regla. 

Y los porteros son suecos de origen africano, de Oriente Medio, etc. 

Cuanto más inmigrantes son más tendencia tienen a tener ese comportamiento. 

Sucede lo mismo en Paris. 


Los porteros de discoteca son de origen extraeuropeo, pero nacidos alli y con especial carácter para discriminar a lo discriminable.

Esto cualquiera que tenga aviones volados lo sabe. 

El taxista paki que habla de qué puta mierda que Londres se ha llenado de españoles. El nieto de jamaicanos que te dice que los polacos en Inglaterra no pagan impuestos. 

Es el sentimiento de competencia y el blanco fácil.

Soltar tópicos rasistas sobre mediterráneos allí arriba no está ni un 1% de penado que hacerlo sobre uno de Nigeria. 

Y aquí es exactamente lo mismo. En una cena de empresa en Madrid es fácil decir lo de los alemanes de Mallorca que son muy malos o que los ingleses que se tiran del balcón del hotel, te harán la ola dándote la razón, pero no hables de la otra inmigración porque te puedes llevar una cruz. 

Tonto eres tú si aún no te has enterado de esto ni de que esto funciona así.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> porque es el paradigma de lo multiculti.



Efectivamente es la meca de toda zorrita de los EEUU.

Es la Barcelona americana.

Fin.


----------



## Niels Bohr (9 Ene 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> No hombre no.
> 
> En Suecia cuando te tratan extraordinariamente bien es cuando eres extraeuropeo. Pobre de quién no lo haga.
> 
> ...



Eres muy tonto. Te tratan mal A TI. 

A TI.

Y seguro que te tratan mal en todas partes, a mí en ninguna y menos en los países del norte que respetan a la gente bien vestida y que les da buena impresión.


----------



## McLovin (9 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Decídselo a mi mujer, que me lleva un par de años rompiendo los cojones que quiere ir allí. Menos mal que estamos sin kakunar y me voy salvando.
> 
> El viaje vale una talegada, los hoteles un ojo de la cara, y encima para ver hormigón, asfalto, negros, hispanos y taxis por todos lados, además de comer mierda y pagarla como caviar ... el otro día le dije que si quería ir que recorriese las calles con el google earth ... evidentemente me quedé sin meterla en caliente otra semana más.
> 
> Tanta película de Woody Allen y demás mierdas secas publicitan esta escoria de reducto mal oliente como si fuera el puto oasis de vida y renovación.






Como si estuvieses andando por Manhattan.


----------



## At4008 (9 Ene 2022)

Parla le da 1000 vueltas a Nueva York.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Ene 2022)

He visto tanta subnormalidad ya en la primera pagina del hilo, que las otras 16 que llevais, os las vais a meter por el culo. Que atajo de subnormales niñorratosos cuneteables


----------



## la_trotona (9 Ene 2022)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Todo hablan de USA y NYC y pocos mencionaron que el país más bonito, interesante y completo de toda América es México y con diferencia. Curiosamente, es el que más se parece a España de todo el mundo.
> 
> Claro, como dijeron unos post más atrás, no es tan cool ni para posturear.



el problema de Méjico es que da la sensación de que es un país muy peligroso. Eso sí debe tener un restos precolombinos que merezca la pena una visita.


----------



## Vctrlnz (9 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



Y carísima.
La razón es porque la gente es subnormal.
Rebaños de chusma sin criterio.
Hay una ciudad china donde se rodó "Avatar", van a millones allí, antes de la peli no iba nadie.


----------



## Turek (9 Ene 2022)

Nueva York?
Hasta los años 70 tal vez.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Ene 2022)

Porque las tias tienen 10 millones de clubs donde se les acercan tios que les dicen..."que pasa, rubia, ves ese rascacielos de ahí, pies del piso 22 al 59 es todo mio"


----------



## Alexrc (9 Ene 2022)

Como aficionado al Jazz es una ciudad que debo conocer. No he estado pero no la veo fea, claro si buscas la arquitectura europea como que no, es otro rollo.


----------



## galdubat (10 Ene 2022)

Despues de ver NYC, comprendí que los verdaderos héroes de la ciudad ni son los policías, ni los bomberos, son los NY Sanitation Department, los que recogen la basura.


Me peno no ir a la biblioteca.
Las biblioteca en EUA, tienen un montón de esas cosas rectangulares, con hojas de papel, quw contienen letras e imágenes.


----------



## HansKone (10 Ene 2022)

yo viví del 89 al 92 (en Yonkers) y ahí si que no te discuto que era fea. Las veces que he he vuelto me ha parecido que el cambio a mejor ha sido considerable.


----------



## RayoSombrio (10 Ene 2022)

No sé, las ciudades tan enormes y multiculturizadas me ponen nervioso. Siempre me digo que algún día la veré, por la curiosidad...pero de todos modos, los no kakunados estamos vetados por ahora.


----------



## trellat (10 Ene 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Playas gratis



EEEINNNNNNN ??? 

Tu vas mucho por el hilo de la comunidad valenciana en subf "Coronavirus" ...
¿Desde donde escribes colega? Ya me has dejao todo mosca


----------



## trellat (10 Ene 2022)

Lo de que huele mal allí ...

Será por lo de las famosas alcantarillas saliendo columnas de vapor, como en taxi driver ¿No?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Ene 2022)

Hablando de new York


----------



## trellat (10 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Soy de Latinoamérica



latinomerica?? Sera de hispanoamerica paleto.
En que estas escribiendo, en español ¿No? No lo estas haciendo en latin sucnor ...


----------



## Louis Renault (10 Ene 2022)

Como toda ciudad grande es para ir con mucha pasta y disfrutar lo exclusivo, que está al alcance de muy pocos.
Un amigo tiene un primo arquitecto viviendo en Manhatan y facturando + 1 Kilotón (1 millón de verdes al año, chavales) y me dice que allí es un pringao más, con un ritmo de vida brutal y que por debajo eres escoria.
A partir de un cash como +10 kilos la gente huye a Long Island, Grenwich (Conecticut)...etc donde está la gente con pasta de verdad.
Hacer el "Paco Charo selfie monguer " es decir, gastarse una talegada, generalmente a crédito para estar 7 días corriendo a ver el MOMA, la estatua de la libertad...etc..etc y hacer una foto comiendo un perrito en la Gran Manzana es de paletazos premium.
Por el precio de ese viaje hay mil opciones mejores, pero claro no molan tanto como enseñar esas fotitos del viaje a NYC en el estado del whatsap.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (10 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> latinomerica?? Sera de hispanoamerica paleto.
> En que estas escribiendo, en español ¿No? No lo estas haciendo en latin sucnor ...



Gracias, eres una de las razones por la que estoy en este foro, personas amables y educadas que no tienen reparo en guiar a idiotas como yo por el camino de la cultura y la educación tradicional.

No me detengo muy a menudo a verificar lo que escribo, simplemente lo hago y por eso meto tanto la pata. 

Consultando Wikipedia he leído esto, quizas de allí viene mi confusión. Hago un copy paste para que no piense que me estoy inventado esto:

*"América Latina* o *Latinoamérica* es un concepto étnico-geográfico que surge en el siglo XIX para identificar una región del continente americano con habla mayoritaria de lenguas derivadas del latín (principalmente, español o portugués y, en menor medida, francés)."

De nuevo, gracias por no insultarme y ser paciente conmigo.

HT


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (10 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> latinomerica?? Sera de hispanoamerica paleto.
> En que estas escribiendo, en español ¿No? No lo estas haciendo en latin sucnor ...




Gratias tibi ago, tu una ex causis in hoc foro sum, pius et eruditus homines, qui nullas dubitationes habent de idiotis regendis, sicut me per viam culturae et educationis traditae.

Non desino saepissime cognoscere quae scribo, id solum facio et ideo tam valde stupro.


In Vicipaedia consulens hoc legi, fortasse illud est ubi mea confusio veniat . Exemplum facio crustulum ut hoc me confici non putet;

"America Latina vel Americae Latina notio ethno-geographica est quae saeculo XIX orta est ad cognoscendam regionem continentis Americae cum pluribus loquendis linguis ex Latinis (maxime, Hispanis vel Lusitanis, et ad minus; Gallicus)."

Iterum tibi gratias ago quod me non insultas et patienter mecum.


----------



## Ordel (10 Ene 2022)

Es un estercolero, he estado varias veces.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (10 Ene 2022)

Supongo que los rascacielos, Central Park y la estatua de la Libertad.

Lo demas sera caro, lleno de progres o zonas mas marroneras y falta de libertades por todas partes que ahora sin covid pass no dejan hacer nada.

De crio me llamaba la atencion por las pelis, curiosamente acabe en Florida y viendo rapidisimo desde un coche Miami, por tema tiempo y no gastar dinero.

Molaban mas los pueblos grandes de costa con su turismo que quereis que os diga xD y hacer alguna actividad tipica de yankies.

Pero vaya que ya avisaban muchas pelis ultimas , poniendo de ejmeplo que el prota ganaba muchiiiiiisimo en Nyc pero era infeliz o no tenia familia, que era mas feliz a 100kms ganando menos.

Imaginaros que encima la realidad es que no vas a ser rico jajaja y que 100k alli debe ser de muerto de hambre y ya debes tener estudios o un puesto decentillo para ganarlos.



Louis Renault dijo:


> Como toda ciudad grande es para ir con mucha pasta y disfrutar lo exclusivo, que está al alcance de muy pocos.
> Un amigo tiene un primo arquitecto viviendo en Manhatan y facturando + 1 Kilotón (1 millón de verdes al año, chavales) y me dice que allí es un pringao más, con un ritmo de vida brutal y que por debajo eres escoria.
> A partir de un cash como +10 kilos la gente huye a Long Island, Grenwich (Conecticut)...etc donde está la gente con pasta de verdad.
> Hacer el "Paco Charo selfie monguer " es decir, gastarse una talegada, generalmente a crédito para estar 7 días corriendo a ver el MOMA, la estatua de la libertad...etc..etc y hacer una foto comiendo un perrito en la Gran Manzana es de paletazos premium.
> Por el precio de ese viaje hay mil opciones mejores, pero claro no molan tanto como enseñar esas fotitos del viaje a NYC en el estado del whatsap.



Pues si que anda cara la cosa por Nyc, pero vaya recuerdo esas pelis donde decian en los 80s, ejque con 50k al año no me llegaaaaaa y vivo en un zulo.

Supongo que seria la version del trajeado de las big Four en Madrid ahora xD


----------



## INE (10 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Todo lo que tiene bonito París lo pierde en seguridad. Poblacionalmente parece Kinsasa, petadísimo de negros y moros con aspecto yihadista. Deberá ser un castigo kármico que los franceses tengan su capital repleta de África subsahariana y África del norte.
> 
> Te aseguro que las cosas no acabarán bien. Pasar por ciertos barrios CÉNTRICOS de noche da pavor, y la última vez que visite paris (hace 5 años) veías a soldados apatrullando la ciudad



Y en 1995 también había soldados apatrullando la
ciudad y las papeleras tapadas por el tema de los
atentados yihadistas, cuando aún en España eso
nos sonaba a chino.


----------



## Barrunto (10 Ene 2022)

Hilos de calidad en el principal


----------



## Louis Renault (10 Ene 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Supongo que los rascacielos, Central Park y la estatua de la Libertad.
> 
> Lo demas sera caro, lleno de progres o zonas mas marroneras y falta de libertades por todas partes que ahora sin covid pass no dejan hacer nada.
> 
> ...



Obviamente se podrá vivir con menos de 1 kilo en NY y la mayoría lo hace, pero es una ciudad muy cara y el ejemplo que daba es en Manhatan,donde alquilando, dudo que se encuentre algo decente para una persona por menos de 3000$, no digamos si ya hablamos de instalarse una familia+ colegios, seguros médicos...etc..etc.
Vamos, que con los 2300 n etos del otro hilo sí que estás bien jodido.
Y no digo que no merezca la pena viajar a NY, pero está muy mitificada,como esos lugares a los que volvemos de la infancia, siempre es mejor la peli o el recuerdo que la realidad.


----------



## alfamadrid (10 Ene 2022)

Para que ir a Nueva York si tienes la Sagra


----------



## pepeleches (10 Ene 2022)

Pues no he estado, pero me imagino que te pasará como cuando visitas otras ciudades que 'ya conoces' por verla en el cine y similares, que hace que cosas que no conocías te parezcan absurdamente familiares. 

Y a ese nivel me imagino que no habrá otra ciudad más icónica en el mundo que NY. A mi particularmente ese 'efecto' de ver en persona lo que has visto en el cine me gusta bastante y sí que me gustaría conocerla. Pero es que no me planteo vivir allá, como lo cual no me interesa lo más mínimo juzgarla a otros niveles


----------



## Javiser (10 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Lo de que huele mal allí ...
> 
> Será por lo de las famosas alcantarillas saliendo columnas de vapor, como en taxi driver ¿No?



En invierno no, en verano si. La explicación es porque no se barren las calles, se mojan, y en verano hay una humedad horrible con calor que levanta todo el olor a basura que se acumula en el asfalto que encima se moja. Eso es una guarrada, hay que reconocerlo, pero los anglos, sean americanos, australianos o de las islas, no han sido nunca los más limpios precisamente


----------



## Javiser (10 Ene 2022)

INE dijo:


> Y en 1995 también había soldados apatrullando la
> ciudad y las papeleras tapadas por el tema de los
> atentados yihadistas, cuando aún en España eso
> nos sonaba a chino.



Cierto. Yo fui en el 99 y es cierto que en las estaciones de tren de Paris se veían soldados patrullando de tres en tres o en las puertas parados . Me llamo mucho la atención


----------



## DVD1975 (10 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Existian areas rojas que no podia visitar, me limitaba a caminar en Brooklyn y Manhattan, en el area donde vivia mi padre era algo así como un suburbio de ensueño, con hermosas areas verdes, calles amplias y muy limpias, casas de dos pisos de madera que parecian un pueblo de Italia, con patios y jardines. La personas eran muy educados y amables, incluyendo los negros, esto si que me sorprendió.



Claro yo estuve en long island y hampton y todo precioso gente que no distinguiriais de europeos.
Todo precioso etc 
Pero estuve en un estado republicano gente inculta sin modales gente gente nacionalizada que vivía como muertos de hambre para decir a sus parientes europeos que les había ido bien América mi vecino nacionalizado robaba las servilletas del Starbucks solo comían una vez al día etc.
Apenas vi minorías étnicas 
Estados Unidos es un Américan pie.


----------



## DVD1975 (10 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> En invierno no, en verano si. La explicación es porque no se barren las calles, se mojan, y en verano hay una humedad horrible con calor que levanta todo el olor a basura que se acumula en el asfalto que encima se moja. Eso es una guarrada, hay que reconocerlo, pero los anglos, sean americanos, australianos o de las islas, no han sido nunca los más limpios precisamente



Ya te dijo diselo a los ingleses con las sábanas y la basura diaria jajaa.
Y luego van diciendo que los españoles y latinos son unos guarros.


----------



## Javiser (10 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Ya te dijo diselo a los ingleses con las sábanas y la basura diaria jajaa.
> Y luego van diciendo que los españoles y latinos son unos guarros.



Somos exquisitos en comparación con ellos, cerdos premium


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (10 Ene 2022)

Por eso, porque son cuñaos.
Como dice alguien en este foro: "no eres un abogado de éxito, eres un operario".


----------



## Jackblack (10 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Jajajaj que hija de puta con menuda puta te has casado.



El tb es imbecil xq con esas actitudes hay q ser beta. 
1 semana sin trincar??
1 año más sin pisar la gran ciudad.
A la 3 divorcio


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Tanta película de Woody Allen y demás mierdas secas publicitan esta escoria de reducto mal oliente como si fuera el puto oasis de vida y renovación.



Para "mierda seca" la que caga tu avatar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Ene 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Nunca pisé Cataluña y espero morir sin hacerlo



Venga, no te cortes.


----------



## Rompehuevos (10 Ene 2022)

tiene la magia de haberla visto en mil pelis , para ir de viaje ok, para vivir ni de coña


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si. Pero si analizas las grandes obras de la humanidad el louvre concentra una enorme representación
> 
> 
> Por otro lado sería para analizar porque cojones lo único urbanisticamente decente que tiene México es lo que os dejamos
> ...



Querrás decir una mierda kitsch. 









Kitsch - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## uberales (10 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



Si mitifican Gijón o Barcelona...


----------



## Avulense64 (10 Ene 2022)

Para mí si no hay monumentos antiguos, o zonas bonitas con cierta historia... una ciudad no merece la pena. Cierto que hay museos buenos, pero luego la ciudad son moles de cemento, para mí no tiene ningún interés. Es una ciudad que tiene éxito porque sale en las películas, si no no se comería un colín.


----------



## Limón (10 Ene 2022)

NY es igual que las peliculas, en ese sentido no defrauda y ahi radica su interés.
Debe ser insoportable vivir ahí, pero bueno..
Para unos dias está bien.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (10 Ene 2022)

Pues discrepo, las ultimas veces que fui diria que incluso esta mejorando. Si que creo que estamos viviendo los peores tiempos desde hace muchas decadas, pero este foro exagera siempre queriendo ver decadencia donde no la hay. A veces me pregunto si es una especie de auto defensa que tiene los amargados o los que no pueden o no quieren salir de su terruño para auto convencerse de que no estan tan mal.

Mira que hay pocilgas en EEUU, pero tener que tomarla con Nueva York...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Decídselo a mi mujer, que me lleva un par de años rompiendo los cojones que quiere ir allí. Menos mal que estamos sin kakunar y me voy salvando.
> 
> El viaje vale una talegada, los hoteles un ojo de la cara, y encima para ver hormigón, asfalto, negros, hispanos y taxis por todos lados, además de comer mierda y pagarla como caviar ... el otro día le dije que si quería ir que recorriese las calles con el google earth ... evidentemente me quedé sin meterla en caliente otra semana más.
> 
> Tanta película de Woody Allen y demás mierdas secas publicitan esta escoria de reducto mal oliente como si fuera el puto oasis de vida y renovación.



Juas, me has recordado una anecdota que me paso con mi exmujer cuamdo fuimos a reservar en su momento el viaje de novios.

Fue a Italia aunque yo queria el sudeste asiatico y ella hubiera preferido Niu Llorc.

Una vez cerrado el viaje a Italia dice a la agente..."yo queria NY y el camboya pero como no nos ponianos de acuerdo...."
A esto la otra me dice "pues nueva york hubiera estado genial, pitos y flautas..."

Y le suelto a la piba...."que hay en nueva llorc?? Negros y pisos! Es que no tenemos de eso aqui o que?? Esta fuenlabrada llena!

Y me quede mas a gusto que Dios. No duro mucho el matrimonio, por cierto.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Ene 2022)

Mola vista desde el aire, pero a pie es bastante mediocre, solo torres, torres y más torres de cemento y cristal que te impiden ver la luz del sol.


----------



## Espectrum (10 Ene 2022)

Comparado con cualquier ciudad europea es una puta mierda maloliente y ruidosa. Pero siendo de EEUU es su mejor ciudad. Es que el resto, quitando quizá Boston son horrorosas, invisitables


----------



## workforfood (10 Ene 2022)

Espectrum dijo:


> Comparado con cualquier ciudad europea es una puta mierda maloliente y ruidosa. Pero siendo de EEUU es su mejor ciudad. Es que el resto, quitando quizá Boston son horrorosas, invisitables



Porque las ciudades Estadounidenses siguen el esquema urbanístico del Reino unido, un downtown con rascacielos de oficinas un centro más o menos de pisos (lo menos) y la ocupación masiva de suelo en los llamados sprawl donde vive la clase media, es un urbanismo de casita de madera con su porche y garaje y jardín trasero con barbacoa. Allí la gente la mayoría vive en urbanizaciones y tienen que hacer uso del coche para todo, son ciudades muy extensas.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Ene 2022)

Nueva Chol es un destino para charos que van a comprar trapos y bolsos compulsivamente, la Meca de las taradas feminazis y de los maricas. Un puto estercolero demócrata, donde la progre española se encuentra más agusto por ser la distopía más parecida a la España de Zapatero y Sánchez. Un ZURULLO posmoderno sede del globalismo satánico, el lugar de pergrinación masónico, UN PUTO ASCO donde no me verán el pelo jamás.

La mejor pelicula sobre NY:


----------



## Lammero (10 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Por cierto, veo mucho cuñado por aquí que le cuesta salir de su terruño




Cómo se nota que no vive allí

The next stop is 96th Street. 
​“The oft-quoted thumbnail sketch of New York is, of course: ‘It’s a wonderful place, but I’d hate to live there.’ I have an idea that people from villages and small towns, people accustomed to the convenience and friendliness of neighborhood over-the-fence living, are unaware that life in New York follows the same neighborhood pattern… The curious thing about New York is that each geographical neighborhood is composed of countless small neighborhoods. Each neighborhood is virtually self-sufficient. Usually it is no more than two or three blocks long and a couple of blocks wide. Each area is a city within a city… So complete is each neighborhood, and so strong the sense of neighborhood, that many a New Yorker spends a lifetime within the confines of an area smaller than a country village. Let him walk two blocks from his corner and he is in a strange land and will feel uneasy till he gets back.”​​


----------



## workforfood (10 Ene 2022)

El urbanismo real de Estados Unidos lo tienes en frente de Manhattan, las decenas de ciudades del Estado de Nueva Jersey, así es todo Estados Unidos. Manhattan es un downtown enorme, pero Nueva York también es Long island y ahí tienes las clásicas urbanizaciones de casitas que son de lujo.


----------



## Thundercat (10 Ene 2022)

un frío de cojones es lo que hace allí
que le den por culo
aunque tiene cosas que molan
Barcelona es más decadente y encima Paco.
Obviamente si cobras 300k y puedes vivir en el centro pudiendo pagar todo tipo de comodidades pues estará bien.


----------



## Javiser (10 Ene 2022)

Lammero dijo:


> Cómo se nota que no vive allí
> 
> The next stop is 96th Street.
> ​“The oft-quoted thumbnail sketch of New York is, of course: ‘It’s a wonderful place, but I’d hate to live there.’ I have an idea that people from villages and small towns, people accustomed to the convenience and friendliness of neighborhood over-the-fence living, are unaware that life in New York follows the same neighborhood pattern… The curious thing about New York is that each geographical neighborhood is composed of countless small neighborhoods. Each neighborhood is virtually self-sufficient. Usually it is no more than two or three blocks long and a couple of blocks wide. Each area is a city within a city… So complete is each neighborhood, and so strong the sense of neighborhood, that many a New Yorker spends a lifetime within the confines of an area smaller than a country village. Let him walk two blocks from his corner and he is in a strange land and will feel uneasy till he gets back.”​​



Ni ganas. Hablamos de visitas turísticas, no de vivir allí. Por lo que dices no se puede visitar Roma a pesar de sus grandes atractivos porque hay barrios chungos llenos de mierda ¿No?

La gente cuando va de turismo busca los atractivos , no los vertederos de la ciudad, y por atractivos turísticos NY es top


----------



## ElCalvo (10 Ene 2022)

Paséate por los alrededores de Wall Street y o la zona de la estación Grand Central. Sólo por ver esa arquitectura que destila PODER vale la pena la visita. Yo la visité en 2002 justo después del 11-S y posteriormente en 2016 y el cambio ha sido brutal, desde el atentado la ciudad ha ido hacia arriba. Aquí hay mucho cuñado que no ha visto una ciudad de un millón de habitantes en su vida. Y en cuanto a inseguridad.. .¿acaso cuando vas a Madrid visitas La Cañada Real o La Mina en Barcelona? Pues al ir a Nueva York tampoco vas a ir a hacer el idiota al Bronx.


----------



## Sanctis (10 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Eres muy tonto. Te tratan mal A TI.
> 
> A TI.
> 
> Y seguro que te tratan mal en todas partes, a mí en ninguna y menos en los países del norte que respetan a la gente bien vestida y que les da buena impresión.



Ya está la respuesta esperada por un energúmeno fantasma como tú. "Yo soy un señor y me adoran y tú vistes mal".

A ver, ignorante. Tú no sabes cómo visto. Punto uno.

Punto dos. Se la suda cómo vistas el que por allí arriba tenga algún prejuicio con los españoles. Y si realmente hubieras estado lo suficiente allí, esto lo sabrías.

Punto tres, porque evidentemente se te tiene que aclarar dado que es palmario que eres gilipollas.

Hablamos de una tendencia. Nada es 100%. Nadie te dice que al ver a un español lo tratan a patadas.

Lo que te digo es que hay una tendencia, que se manifiesta evidentemente, en general, entre los porteros de discotecas que siempre suelen ser afros o irakies.

Y aún así, la gente allí no destaca por tener aptitudes cara al público. Son gente que todos sabemos cómo son. Son muy distintos. Un o una dependienta allí por ejemplo, carece de esas habilidades. Si es que están de fiesta y parece que vayan a un funeral de lo apagados que están. También con los mismos suecos, obviamente. No te brindan una atención excepcional, ni suelen ser gente que sonría, ni son comunicativos, ni, en fin, creo que se entiende.

Y todo esto lo sabe cualquiera que haya estado allí, o incluso sin estarlo, porque ellos vienen a aquí y se sabe cómo son.

No vas a arreglar nada de esto por hacer el fantasma diciendo que es que tú eres una especie de Borbón al que toda Suecia le abre las puertas.

Tú eres un tonto. Es lo que eres. Y ante el sueco que no tenga prejuicios, que los hay, no tendrás problema como no lo tengo yo, pero ante el que los tiene, que también los hay, eres una pedazo de mierda mediterránea, o latina, o llamalo como quieras.

Lo llevas claro ya?


----------



## todoayen (10 Ene 2022)

Vaya, esto está lleno de boinas con olor a cabra.


----------



## trellat (10 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> pero los anglos, sean americanos, australianos o de las islas, no han sido nunca los más limpios precisamente



joder con los anglos, se saltan el dinero en limpieza, tenemos que bailar al son que tocan con su idioma ... siempre nos llevan delantera. Eso si ... cine, televison, musica ... pa eso que no farte.
Coño, si es que va a tener razon el coletas al final "entre educacion, sanidad ... y television? Vamos, clarisimo, doctrina siempre, siempre ... SIEMPRE ..."


----------



## trellat (10 Ene 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Pelicula muy recomendable para el gañan que va allí a posturear pal feisbook ...y sale escopetao de allí. Puede sentirse muy identificado.
bingo! Muy bien traida al hilo


----------



## Arthas98 (10 Ene 2022)

Yo a Estados Unidos en general únicamente iría a los museos de historia natural. Pero como es un shithole lleno de negros y yo un casa papis pues no voy.


----------



## trellat (10 Ene 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y *le suelto* a la piba...."que hay en nueva llorc?? Negros y pisos! Es que no tenemos de eso aqui o que?? Esta fuenlabrada llena!



jojo  eso no te lo crees ni tu.
Pero me he reido


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> jojo  eso no te lo crees ni tu.
> Pero me he reido



Jajaja te juro que es verdad!!! La cara de la tia y los segundos de silencio posteriores fueron inolvidables!!! Wahahahaha


----------



## trellat (10 Ene 2022)

¿Y las vegas, nadie ha ido ...?

habria sido un punto ir en el año 65 y ver esto








No se si por entonces estaba ya actuando por alli Elvis con las lentejuelas ...

Dos pajaros de un tiro y a casa como unas castañuelas, y que le den por culo a niu llork


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Ene 2022)

El cosmopaleto si no pisa NY
no está completo.

Respecto a la pregunta: fácil, los de jewlibud llevan metiéndonosla por los ojos sesenta años. Al final la propaganda cala.


----------



## Burbujarras (10 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Nueva york es ...
> 
> ir al Empire State (las torres gemelas) --> cine
> ir a ver a los Yankees ---> cine y deporte
> ...



Pues ahora es ciudad de funciovagos/intermediarios, y de zampapollas compitiendo a quien puede legislar más polleces junto a inmobiliarias vendezulos premium élite mundiac + chorreo permanente de turistas tontos del culo al times square que no habrían pisado hace 40 años.


----------



## bambaloo_starck (11 Ene 2022)

Es una trituradora de humanos, el sacrificio que hay que hacerle continuamente a Moloch. Debería seguir llamándose Nueva Amsterdam.

Me decepciona un poco su falta de reocrrido histórico y me parece que está algo sobrevalorada. Aún así, merece la pena conocerla.


----------



## Demostenes (25 Ene 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



Es verdad, es una puta mierda masiva, cara y hostil. No tiene nada salvo que vayas por negocios o compras. Y los monguers estos van por decir que han ido porque pueden.

He ido dos veces la segunda porque no me quedo mas cojones.


----------



## Pacholandia (26 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> En general , las ciudades yankees son feas.
> 
> La arquitectura yankee deja mucho que desear....



La buena arquitectura sera la alemana,italiana y francesa


----------



## Pacholandia (26 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Nueva York, París y Londres ya no molan porque las tasas de no-blancos son excesivas.
> 
> Esto no se puede decir porque es políticamente incorrecto así que el discurso es o va a ser que son destinos trillados, tópicos, demasiado vistos...



En todo el mundo se reduce la tasa de personas blancas afecta al Capitalismo y al socialismo


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## СУЗИ (26 Abr 2022)

A principios del siglo pasado, cuando viajaban arquitectos españoles a Nueva York, quedaban sorprendidos por los rascacielos de esta ciudad. El rechazo a Nueva York o la consideración del rascacielos como algo propio de paletos, solamente esconde el rechazo al mundo occidental y el desprecio a la técnica. El rascacielos es la mayor aportación de Estados Unidos a la arquitectura y fue posible gracias a la industrialización, los avances en la metalurgia y la invención del ascensor.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (26 Abr 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> La foto de la pizza es en serio?



Muy DEMIGRANTE.


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Abr 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Es fea de cojones, hay algún rascacielos interesante pero en general es horrible toda.
> 
> Todo es por el cine que la mitifican como que ahí pasan muchas cosas muy modernas.
> 
> Pues no sé si pasan muchas cosas pero es fea de cojones.



Y esta llena de gordos

Claro que tampoco es de extrañar, con la mierda de comida que tienen. Si quieres un plato medio decente no te baja de 40 doláres.


----------



## petroglifo (26 Abr 2022)

Hay mucho subnormal, que quiere su fotografia en Nueva York para colgarla en las redes sociales, antes se viajaba para aprender y conocer, ahora se viaja para posturear, ascazo de idiotas, la mayoria de borregos no saben lo que es vivir sin estres y disfrutar de la vida.
Conoci a un anciano que tuvo una feliz vida, nunca viajo mas alla de su provincia, no hablo del siglo XIX, incluso realizo el servicio militar en su comarca y en la capital de provincia, *estuvo una sola vez, realizando un tramite burocratico.*


----------



## djvan (26 Abr 2022)

Hay dos Nueva York…

para el que va sin pasta y mediomochilero y comiendo en carritos de perritos calientes de
Koothrappali…

y para el que va con pasta ,que es una ciudad cojonuda…

no os autodefiniais tan rapido …


----------



## Pepeprisas (26 Abr 2022)

Por la misma razón que se inocularon, y por la misma razón que adoptan refugiados ucranianos.


----------



## Pepeprisas (26 Abr 2022)

Nueva York huele a mierda, bueno antes de el encierro.
Tenía tal cantidad de bares/restaurantes con los cubetos de basura en frente de sus puertas lleno de.bolsas que inundaban de olor a podredumbre todas las calles.
Pijas con Armani caminando entre basura, pizzerías llenas de descendientes africanos, steaks y luces de neón. EL SUEÑO DE CUALQUIER CAPITALISTA.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 Abr 2022)

NY sigue pujante y por delante de las demás urbes: en los dos últimos años han terminado tres edificios de más de 400 metros, y hay propuestos más de media docena, uno de ellos de más de 500 metros.

El edificio residencial más alto del mundo ya terminado, la Central Park Tower, 472 metros.


----------



## jota1971 (26 Abr 2022)

A New York le pasa como a Londres solo ve su parque-bosque en mitad de la ciudad ya ves que es otro nivel...


----------



## Tercios (26 Abr 2022)

Porque chale en la tele. Ech como echtar en una peli.


----------



## Pacholandia (26 Abr 2022)

bambaloo_starck dijo:


> Es una trituradora de humanos, el sacrificio que hay que hacerle continuamente a Moloch. Debería seguir llamándose Nueva Amsterdam.
> 
> Me decepciona un poco su falta de reocrrido histórico y me parece que está algo sobrevalorada. Aún así, merece la pena conocerla.



No tiene nada parecido a Amsterdam,en Paises Bajos muchos andan en bicicletas


----------



## Pacholandia (26 Abr 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Muy DEMIGRANTE.



La veo muy delgada,mi madre a las pizzas las hace mas gordas y el queso es mas derretido es más rico.
Soy de Argentina y somos adictos a la pizza


----------



## bambaloo_starck (27 Abr 2022)

Pacholandia dijo:


> No tiene nada parecido a Amsterdam,en Paises Bajos muchos andan en bicicletas



A minimo de que indagues un poco más allá de la superficie te darás cuenta de que sí que tienen mucho que ver.


----------



## Alexrc (27 Abr 2022)

No tiene pinta de ser muy bonita. Pero es mítica


----------



## Murray's (27 Abr 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> NY sigue pujante y por delante de las demás urbes: en los dos últimos años han terminado tres edificios de más de 400 metros, y hay propuestos más de media docena, uno de ellos de más de 500 metros.
> 
> El edificio residencial más alto del mundo ya terminado, la Central Park Tower, 472 metros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038134




Asi es, varios de más de 400 m...

El central partk tower no es solo el edificio más alto de todo USA y américa ( descontando el world trade center y la torre wllis de chicago que son más altos de manera tramposa porque suman la antena), es que es el residencial más alto del mundo.


----------



## Josant2022 (27 Abr 2022)

Pues toda la gente que conozco que se va para allá a currar no vuelve por aquí ni de cachondeo.
Médicos, ingenieros, etc


----------

